# Official Dynamite - 28 July - Fight for the Fallen



## LifeInCattleClass

Whooooo…. What a week has passed and what a week we’re heading into

we are officially on the road to All Out and the march begins to Chicago and to New York - where who knows what’ll happen - but before all that, we have Fight For the Fallen in NOOOOOOOORTH Carolinaaaaa

FTR vs PnP

promo worth watching - Konnan in the one corner, Tully in the other


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419756913537912849
then we have newly minted NJPW champ Lance ‘big match success‘ Archer vs Baby Haku a.k.a Ukelele (did i spell that right?) - for the US NJPW championship. Are we expecting Bullet Club BS? Is g.o.d waiting in the rafters?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419719167402405890
We have the 2nd labour of Jericho - where we might witness a pizza cutter murder in primetime when Jericho vs Nick Gage


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418337648557498368
There is also a Christian Express vs Hardy’s simp office trios match


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419670090266472452
And in our opener or main event - who knows - Hangman puts it all on the line. Car crash wrestling laced with months and months of story just like papa LICC likes it - 10-man elite vs dark order for all the title shots


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419459954969251840
All that and much more - I’m sure we’ll have some Baker, maybe some Rosa, some cm punk chants, some bryan danielson chants, some mjf fuckery, some darby, some sting, some OC, some Penta, some el Idolo, some Pac, some Cody and some black suit kick guy


….. Rampage can’t start quick enough - discussss!

edit> road to FFTF









Jericho v Gage + Santana & Ortiz v FTR + Archer Defends the Title | AEW Road to Fight for the Fallen


#AllEliteWrestling #AEWDynamite #AEWRampageSubscribe now and never miss a new video: https://www.youtube.com/c/aew?sub_confirmation=1AEW Dynamite airs every ...




youtu.be


----------



## sim8

Looking to be a great show between FTR vs Proud and Powerful, and Page getting his title shot by beating the elite


----------



## rich110991

I know I’m like a broken record but I just can’t wait 🤣 Roll on Wednesday and roll on Rampage and also roll on everything AEW related


----------



## Prosper

I don't know how they book the Elimination match. I just can't see Dark Order eliminating the Young Bucks and Omega for one. And two, if the Elite lose then that would mean that Kenny has to be pinned. And why would they pin Omega before the PPV just to get Hangman his title shot? This one has some unpredictability to it. The Elite will be winning by fuckery I think and Hangman still finds a way to Kenny at All Out through plot convenience. Waterboard Callis with some whiskey until Kenny says yes lol.

FTR vs Santana/Ortiz should be great. I've been loving the feud and the story they've told. This alone has been better than IC vs Pinnacle as a whole. Going with Santana/Ortiz to get the win here and move on to the Young Bucks at All Out or Grand Slam in their home state.

Don't know what to expect from Archer vs Hikuleo, but Hikuleo has a good look and it should be a pretty nice hoss match if he's any good. Will be nice to see Archer making that first entrance as champion. Beating Moxley clean last week really elevated him and for me personally, made up for all of his loss-heavy booking.

Painmaker Jericho vs Nick Gage is gonna get bloody.

The 6 man tag is only interesting because of a possible Christian heel turn on Jungle Boy which I hope happens.

Hoping to get a Thunder Rosa promo on this show leading into All Out. If Britt cannot make it to the PPV against Rosa due to her broken wrist, then that would be a real letdown and would hurt the PPV even with a Punk appearance.

Looking like a 8.5/10 show to me right now.


----------



## Chan Hung

At least this is not like lame ass Raw with only rematches


----------



## rich110991

Chan Hung said:


> At least this is not like lame ass Raw with only rematches


At least lol??


----------



## Pentagon Senior

New matchups we've never seen, new wrestlers being showcased, title matches, heavy storylines being played out in the ring...

This is why I enjoy Dynamite - such a stacked card for a weekly wrestling episode.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Odds on Christian and Jungle Boy having a 'misunderstanding' leading to their loss?

I would say 'very likely'


----------



## A PG Attitude

Looks like a great card. With all the Bryan and Punk rumours and a solid card I reckon they will beat last week's rating.


----------



## rbl85

A PG Attitude said:


> Looks like a great card. With all the Bryan and Punk rumours and a solid card I reckon they will beat last week's rating.


Olympics


----------



## Arm Drag!

Why do Nick Gage v Painmaker the week after that Hardcore Match between Mox and Archer??

Especially when you KNOW the crowd will expect some crazy crazy shit? Id have saved that for Trial 4!!

I was saying they have new guys lose debuts too often IMO, but this one is fully understandable. 

The card looks great!

PROSPER makes a good point about how they will have Kenny lose before the big loss (payoff), but I hope he gets caught cheating and disqualified. Would make most sense. Then maybe have him run back in and try to cost hangman the match but failing/being tripped up ny neg 1.


----------



## A PG Attitude

rbl85 said:


> Olympics


I really don't think the Olympics are gonna have a huge effect on it. There's no crowds I know what I'd rather watch live.


----------



## rbl85

A PG Attitude said:


> I really don't think the Olympics are gonna have a huge effect on it. There's no crowds I know what I'd rather watch live.


If the Olympics have an effect on RAW and Smackdown then it will have an effect on AEW


----------



## A PG Attitude

Raw and Smackdown suck though. AEW's audience is more invested in the product.


----------



## Erik.

I can see Matt Cardona costing Gage the match, tbh. 

They have a great feud going on in GCW and AEW seems to be a place where literally anything or any feud can cross over.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol - ‘in living colour’

now they’re just trolling 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420052610698989569


----------



## 3venflow

I hope FTR vs. PnP opens, because other than the main event, which will be the ten-man tag, it's the only spot for lengthy and uninterrupted matches. And those teams deserve to go out there for 15 minutes after all the build.

As for the main event, am I the only one who hopes The Elite win? They're a renowned unit and it feels like they should only lose to an all-star team, especially if it's pin or submissions only (NJPW allows over-the-top eliminations in their matches, but I've heard nothing of AEW doing the same). They can still find a way to do the Hangman getting a title shot (ie. the rankings) without them winning this. Having The Elite take out Reynolds, Grayson and Uno in the first half of the match, leaving Hangman and Silver vs. The Elite, would lead to a dramatic situation with great heat. Hangman could eliminate a bunch of them but ultimately come up short.

A genius way to book this match would be to have Omega and Hangman not even touch each other in the match except maybe the end when Omega comes in and finishes off a beaten down Hangman.


----------



## rich110991

3venflow said:


> I hope FTR vs. PnP opens, because other than the main event, which will be the ten-man tag, it's the only spot for lengthy and uninterrupted matches. And those teams deserve to go out there for 15 minutes after all the build.
> 
> As for the main event, am I the only one who hopes The Elite win? They're a renowned unit and it feels like they should only lose to an all-star team, especially if it's pin or submissions only (NJPW allows over-the-top eliminations in their matches, but I've heard nothing of AEW doing the same). They can still find a way to do the Hangman getting a title shot (ie. the rankings) without them winning this. Having The Elite take out Reynolds, Grayson and Uno in the first half of the match, leaving Hangman and Silver vs. The Elite, would lead to a dramatic situation with great heat. Hangman could eliminate a bunch of them but ultimately come up short.
> 
> A genius way to book this match would be to have Omega and Hangman not even touch each other in the match except maybe the end when Omega comes in and finishes off a beaten down Hangman.


I don’t think they’ll start with Jericho 2 weeks running but they might.

I’m just going to wait to see who wins the 5 on 5 and how. Hopefully they continue to tell a good story.

And I definitely agree that Kenny and Omega should do much together in the match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Road to FFTF


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> I hope FTR vs. PnP opens, because other than the main event, which will be the ten-man tag, it's the only spot for lengthy and uninterrupted matches. And those teams deserve to go out there for 15 minutes after all the build.
> 
> As for the main event, am I the only one who hopes The Elite win? They're a renowned unit and it feels like they should only lose to an all-star team, especially if it's pin or submissions only (NJPW allows over-the-top eliminations in their matches, but I've heard nothing of AEW doing the same). They can still find a way to do the Hangman getting a title shot (ie. the rankings) without them winning this. Having The Elite take out Reynolds, Grayson and Uno in the first half of the match, leaving Hangman and Silver vs. The Elite, would lead to a dramatic situation with great heat. Hangman could eliminate a bunch of them but ultimately come up short.
> 
> A genius way to book this match would be to have Omega and Hangman not even touch each other in the match except maybe the end when Omega comes in and finishes off a beaten down Hangman.


I feel the same about the Elite winning. I mean the Young Bucks beat Moxley & Kingston essentially clean at DONIII so being eliminated by a low-tier team in Dark Order wouldn't really make sense. And Omega shouldn't be getting pinned. I think the way you laid it out is how it should go, have Hangman lose after putting up a valiant effort in eliminating the Good Brothers and maybe one of the Bucks by himself. Hangman and Silver going up against 3-5 of them would have the crowd going pretty mental.


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Road to FFTF



WOW. Best "Road To" episode they've ever done. The FTR/Santana & Ortiz portion was incredible.

Ricky Starks celebration also booked for the show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419832662857027584


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420193964423004160

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

FTR vs PNP- Don't give a shit about either team, both pretty bland tag teams.

Jericho vs Gage- Should be ok I guess, Jericho's Painmaker promo last week was the most clowny and stupid shit I've seen in a long time. Not keen for it.

Ricky Starks promo: Always keen to see Starks, the guy is gold on the mic.

Thunder vs Hart- Don't care

Elite vs Dark Order- Not keen because they're just going to have the Dork Order look good when they shouldn't be on TV to begin with.

Christian w/friends vs Hardy w/friends: Meh, already seen Hardy vs Christian don't care about either of their partners. 

Konnan and Tully should be decent at least.

Pretty meh card.


----------



## Chan Hung

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Jericho vs Gage- Should be ok I guess, Jericho's Painmaker promo last week was the most clowny and stupid shit I've seen in a long time. Not keen for it.
> Pretty meh card.


Jericho's Pain Maker was too forced, it's in awkward line with Nikki A.S.H ...LMAO


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Chan Hung said:


> Jericho's Pain Maker was too forced, it's in awkward line with Nikki A.S.H ...LMAO


Yeah it felt really unnatural, can't take him seriously with that.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Hopefully Super Elite don't come out to the bte music and use the packing heat theme. It's been a while since we heard that kickass theme song.


----------



## Prosper

Yes Thunder Rosa is on the show!


----------



## zorori

3venflow said:


> As for the main event, am I the only one who hopes The Elite win? They're a renowned unit and it feels like they should only lose to an all-star team, especially if it's pin or submissions only (NJPW allows over-the-top eliminations in their matches, but I've heard nothing of AEW doing the same).


Same, Hangman's team doesn't look good on paper. They should've gone with something like:

Hangman
Kazarian
Kingston (lots of matches with the Bucks)
Evil Uno
One other member of the Dark Order (or Penta due to the Bucks matches)


----------



## Wolf Mark

I just watched the Dynamite from last week and I liked it very much matches-wise. Might have been my favorite OC match. For the first time he didn't act like a geek, no hands in the pockets, he was a real wrestler. I loved his passion and anger. And I was also impressed by his opponant the Blade. Probably his toughness oppponant yet, Blade put OC through the ringers even more than Brodie Lee(RIP).


----------



## Error_404

This has the potential to be one of the best Dynamite episodes of the year.


----------



## Erik.

Largest crowd since Revolution 2020 tonight - gonna be a banger.


----------



## Sefus12

Still not sure about the Jericho/Gage match. I know AEW is more willing to push the limits than WWE but I don’t know if Gage is the guy to push even further with. May turn more folks off than it brings in.


----------



## JBLGOAT

too bad everyone in the dark order hasn't been losing constantly other than uno and grayson.


----------



## mrcabrera

I'd have to imagine the CM Punk/ Daniel Bryan chants will be heard throughout the night now that it's all but confirmed both have signed with the company. I could also see AEW start teasing their arrival sooner rather than later. I did read somewhere that the Khan plane flew into Chicago recently with the top execs on board to meet with Punk and tape some stuff with him.


----------



## Aedubya

Sefus12 said:


> Still not sure about the Jericho/Gage match. I know AEW is more willing to push the limits than WWE but I don’t know if Gage is the guy to push even further with. May turn more folks off than it brings in.


I don't wanna see any of those fecking glass tubes, absolutely disgusting


----------



## Geeee

Sefus12 said:


> Still not sure about the Jericho/Gage match. I know AEW is more willing to push the limits than WWE but I don’t know if Gage is the guy to push even further with. May turn more folks off than it brings in.


I mean one of the guys in the match is Chris Jericho, so I don't expect it to go too far beyond a typical hardcore match


----------



## 3venflow

Looks like they are pushing 7,000 sold for tonight's show, which is a huge improvement on 2019 (3,600).


----------



## Martyn

Wow. If that number is true then they almost doubled their last show there.


----------



## Mr316

Can’t wait for tonight. Huge crowd expected. Gonna be a great show.


----------



## Erik.

7,000!!

The roof is going to blow when Dark Order win.

Also, what a stacked fucking card - and that's without even having to include Darby, Miro, Moxley, Cody or Black to name a few - not to mention the likely additions of Punk and Bryan that are coming....

Damn!


----------



## omaroo

Please please please god dont take fans away from AEW lol

Seriosuly fans make the product even more brilliant and expect tonight to be a really good show with a hot crowd.


----------



## Mr316

omaroo said:


> Please please please god dont take fans away from AEW lol
> 
> Seriosuly fans make the product even more brilliant and expect tonight to be a really good show with a hot crowd.


Not happening. There won’t be any lockdowns. “Worst” thing than could potentially happen is you’ll need proof of vaccination to attend an event.


----------



## rich110991

If I’m being fair, I think SD was just as good as Dynamite last week (in terms of matches and promos alone)…

So tonight I hope they leave no doubt as to which is the best show of the week (that’s Dynamite btw)


----------



## omaroo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Road to FFTF


Just seen this now and wow it was awesome.

Got me even more hyped for tonights show. 

Best road to so far.


----------



## omaroo

rich110991 said:


> If I’m being fair, I think SD was just as good as Dynamite last week (in terms of matches and promos alone)…
> 
> So tonight I hope they leave no doubt as to which is the best show of the week (that’s Dynamite btw)


Tbh mate smackdown is the best WWE show every week no question about that.

But smackdown still has alot of issues the roman family sthtick is getting old now for me. Edge/rollins looks like a decent feud. 

But for me Dynamite is still ahead of all the shows every week.


----------



## Mr316

So which match main events the show tonight?


----------



## omaroo

Mr316 said:


> So which match main events the show tonight?


Has to be dark order/hangman and the elite


----------



## rich110991

omaroo said:


> Tbh mate smackdown is the best WWE show every week no question about that.
> 
> But smackdown still has alot of issues the roman family sthtick is getting old now for me. Edge/rollins looks like a decent feud.
> 
> But for me Dynamite is still ahead of all the shows every week.


I do agree I just think last week’s SD had some good shit, like the Heyman, Cena and Roman promos, the Edge/Rollins stuff, Finn vs Sami and then Finn (although it was random) coming out at the end. It was entertaining. And that’s the only time I think SD has been close to Dynamite.


----------



## Martyn

That road to made me seriously hyped for the show. Cant wait!


----------



## omaroo

rich110991 said:


> I do agree I just think last week’s SD had some good shit, like the Heyman, Cena and Roman promos, the Edge/Rollins stuff, Finn vs Sami and then Finn (although it was random) coming out at the end. It was entertaining. And that’s the only time I think SD has been close to Dynamite.


Ye heyman was friggin hilarious singing Cenas theme and walking off 

Still despise the prick Cena. No hype for me with him coming back. Changed wrestling for the worst when he was there.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Gonna try stay up and watch the show live tonight in uk. Would normally be working in the morning but had second jab yesterday and I feel like I went 10 minutes with JBL.


----------



## omaroo

A PG Attitude said:


> Gonna try stay up and watch the show live tonight in uk. Would normally be working in the morning but had second jab yesterday and I feel like I went 10 minutes with JBL.


I wish I could Im too old now and can barely stay up till 3am lol.

But hopefully will stay up for All out and the NYC show.


----------



## Prosper

Mr316 said:


> So which match main events the show tonight?


Definitely the 10 man elimination match.


----------



## Erik.

Must admit, interested in knowing how they get Omega eliminated in this one. I assume DQ.


----------



## rich110991

Erik. said:


> Must admit, interested in knowing how they get Omega eliminated in this one. I assume DQ.


I think Elite might win


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


> Must admit, interested in knowing how they get Omega eliminated in this one. I assume DQ.


Or he leave when he feels that his team is losing


----------



## Geeee

I'm kinda hoping Gage is one and done. I did not enjoy his promo or all the close-ups of his mouth


----------



## rbl85

David Crockett doing commentary for Dark and Elevation


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> Not happening. There won’t be any lockdowns. “Worst” thing than could potentially happen is you’ll need proof of vaccination to attend an event.


I hope this is the plan. I would just say that if its recommended its different than required. BUT..id much rather they state you need masks than to cancel the upcoming big shows they have.


----------



## RnRCLUB44

Anyone get baked for these dynamite shows? Looking forward to watching tonight's card live. 7,000 fans better have the roof blow off. Mainly wanna see Ricky handle a segment like this in a live crowd to prove his talked about potential so far. 

Nick Gage truly isn't that bad from what I seen. He is crude but if your from the hood you got to respect Gage getting this far. Shit I would have never thought of it. Blew up a niche in wrestling so hard he gets to wrestle in front of hundred thousand plus.


----------



## Erik.

Gage vs Jericho main eventing, apparently.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Depending on how marky the crowd is, I could definitely see Gage being the face tonight. It's hard to boo him when he goes to the limit in his matches. He's the present day Mick Foley/Cactus Jack.

It probably will be a 1 and done for Gage, but I'd like to see an Eddie Kingston - Nick Gage feud. 

Watching that promo, man Hikaleo has a great look, but he can't talk at all.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

RnRCLUB44 said:


> Anyone get baked for these dynamite shows? Looking forward to watching tonight's card live. 7,000 fans better have the roof blow off. Mainly wanna see Ricky handle a segment like this in a live crowd to prove his talked about potential so far.
> 
> Nick Gage truly isn't that bad from what I seen. He is crude but if your from the hood you got to respect Gage getting this far. Shit I would have never thought of it. Blew up a niche in wrestling so hard he gets to wrestle in front of hundred thousand plus.


Weed's the best way to enjoy wrasslin' but I had to give it up unfortunately. I miss it. Turned mid level matches into all time classics in my eyes lul


----------



## kyledriver

With the nba playoffs over and my suns losing I'll be back to watching regularly. I've been hearing lots of praise lately so I'm excited for my Wednesday night wrestling!


Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> Gage vs Jericho main eventing, apparently.


Don't really like that choice if true, but hey what ya gonna do


----------



## kyledriver

RnRCLUB44 said:


> Anyone get baked for these dynamite shows? Looking forward to watching tonight's card live. 7,000 fans better have the roof blow off. Mainly wanna see Ricky handle a segment like this in a live crowd to prove his talked about potential so far.
> 
> Nick Gage truly isn't that bad from what I seen. He is crude but if your from the hood you got to respect Gage getting this far. Shit I would have never thought of it. Blew up a niche in wrestling so hard he gets to wrestle in front of hundred thousand plus.


Smoking on some lemon skunk currently 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> Don't really like that choice if true, but hey what ya gonna do


Start off hot with the 5 on 5, i imagine?


----------



## rbl85

Prosper said:


> Don't really like that choice if true, but hey what ya gonna do


Probably because it's going to be a mess in the ring so it's easier to do it last


----------



## 3venflow

Darby w/ Sting in his corner took on Bear Bronson in the main event of Dark (or maybe Elevation, not certain) taped before the show.

David Crockett and Eddie Kingston apparently did some commentary too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420529786020057094


----------



## Prosper

kyledriver said:


> Smoking on some lemon skunk currently
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


I just ran out  take a hit for Prosper



Erik. said:


> Start off hot with the 5 on 5, i imagine?


Yeah I think so, would make sense if Jericho is main eventing, then do FTR vs Santana and Ortiz at the start of the 2nd hour maybe


----------



## RnRCLUB44

kyledriver said:


> Smoking on some lemon skunk currently
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Sound like a fire ass strain craziest one I had tbh was alaskan thunderfuck. Also some ice cream cake from west coast cure absolutely fire man. Right now I'm just smoking on some strawberry champagne.


----------



## RnRCLUB44

kennykiller12 said:


> Weed's the best way to enjoy wrasslin' but I had to give it up unfortunately. I miss it. Turned mid level matches into all time classics in my eyes lul


Trust man I know. Only way I can watch raw right now is my eyes half closed blazed AF 🤣 🤣


----------



## RnRCLUB44

You guys got a better stream besides watch wrestling.la? Or is that already considered one of the best. It's reliable but doesn't stream to the highest of quality sometimes.


----------



## rich110991

😂😂😂 We’re all stoners


----------



## Prosper

Dammit AEW Plus on Fite TV isnt working for me anymore even with VPN, take my money dammit


----------



## Chan Hung

rbl85 said:


> Probably because it's going to be a mess in the ring so it's easier to do it last


If Gage can least pretend to do a few regular wrestling holds, that would be even more shocking to the fans viewing this match that the trash that explodes in the ring.


----------



## rbl85

Prosper said:


> Dammit AEW Plus on Fite TV isnt working for me anymore even with VPN, take my money dammit


With which country are you connected ?


----------



## yeahright2

If you want to be in the prediction game this week, it´s about time.
AEW Ratings prediction game


----------



## Mr316

Let’s gooooo!


----------



## kyledriver

I'll take some bong rips for you Prosper! I'd give you a big ass nug if you were nearby.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## RnRCLUB44

rich110991 said:


> 😂😂😂 We’re all stoners


For real though LMAO, rather be a stoner then a alcoholic


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Alright let's see if this show is any good.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hey i'll start positive, at least this show is not Raw-Rematch bullshit.


----------



## izhack111

Wtf


----------



## Prosper

Crowd is hot for Hangman lol I’m liking the cowboy video


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay that was pretty cool. Nice.


----------



## shandcraig

Ohhhhh so lucha themed masked men are all now cowboys. Lol got Tony will do anything to get these guys over. 

Now Tony thinks everyone loves dark order because they walk out with Hangman which everyone's cheering for


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

At least they're getting this out of the way early


----------



## izhack111

That was sweet


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Said it many times who ever is doing their video packages needs a raise


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I like that little remix of Hangman's entrance music. He should use that version.


----------



## Chan Hung

Finally Dork Order looks a bit better with a different look.


----------



## Mr316

God damn that was pretty cool. Crowd is HOT


----------



## Erik.

Hangman is so fucking over.


----------



## Prosper

New music oh shit


----------



## kyledriver

RnRCLUB44 said:


> Sound like a fire ass strain craziest one I had tbh was alaskan thunderfuck. Also some ice cream cake from west coast cure absolutely fire man. Right now I'm just smoking on some strawberry champagne.


That strain sounds fancy as fuck! Never tried it myself.

I just got some 9 lb hammer and it's hard as rocks and its soo sticky

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano

I've got shills


----------



## Geeee

I don't like this remix of Hangman's theme


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

At least the Dorks don't look like complete jokes here


----------



## Chan Hung

ELITE SQUAD = SPIRIT SQUAD


----------



## izhack111

Heat


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Really awesome entrance. Hangman is a star and future champion. He's over.


----------



## elo

Totally forgot they were a bunch of dorks, that was clever.


----------



## Chan Hung

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> At least the Dorks don't look like complete jokes here


Slight improvement, i agree


----------



## Randy Lahey

lol why they holding basketballs? Like they are being announced like a basketball team


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh God I don't like this


----------



## Mister Sinister

JR trolling on the Dork Order. "All star team."


----------



## Prosper

Hahaha this is cool


----------



## Mr316

Okay this is amazing! 😂😂


----------



## izhack111

LOL


----------



## kyledriver

Wtf lmao

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## RnRCLUB44

Justin Roberts has to take GOAT ring announcer right? Just so much passion


----------



## elo

DON CALLIS IN SHORTS!!!!!

HAHAHAAAAAAA


----------



## Londonlaw

Sad to see Hangman’s old theme go. But decent entrance.

Good to see the Elite taking things serious…. Oh wait 🙄


----------



## A PG Attitude

I popped for that basketball entrance 🤣


----------



## ImpactFan

This is funny lol


----------



## Prosper

Homage to Space Jam haha hell yeah


----------



## izhack111

Is this a ppv?? 🤣


----------



## Geeee

y'all ready for this


----------



## Chan Hung

Randy Lahey said:


> lol why they holding basketballs? Like they are being announced like a basketball team


Because that's their closest they've come to having a pair of balls.


----------



## shandcraig

Shame the elite are not really heels but just nerds that think they are cool. Kenny is better as a dark horse solo guy!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Hangman and The Dorks entrance was good.....this is just bad.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cornette is gonna have a heart attack when he sees this segment! 🤣😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## NamelessJobber

Lol wtf is this 😅


----------



## Randy Lahey

Anderson's number is 2012 lol


----------



## The XL 2

Sports based wrestling in the mold of Mid South Wrestling. Tony Khan is Bill Watts 2.0.


----------



## Bubbly2

what on earth is this entrance? lol

IDK if it's good, funny, awful, embarrassingidk lol. But i'm watching it...


----------



## iamjethro

Omega has the most awkward shot I have ever seen.


----------



## Prosper

Jesus listen to this crowd I love it


----------



## La Parka

Omega has never played basketball in his entire life, lmao.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Let's get this over with.


----------



## Geeee

The XL 2 said:


> Sports based wrestling in the mold of Mid South Wrestling. Tony Khan is Bill Watts 2.0.


Basketball is a sport


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*You got to be f** kidding me.*


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Entrance makes sense that the elite aren't taking the match seriously cause its the dark order


----------



## Randy Lahey

AEW really doesn't need a refs because they never enforce anything


----------



## Mister Sinister

Dork heat is what The Wingmen are for.


----------



## Bubbly2

JR doesn't give a shit lmao


----------



## kyledriver

This crowd is HOT!

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Here we go with the holy shit chants already


----------



## La Parka

what is the point of rick knux?


----------



## ElTerrible

Scolded dogs should be a drinking game.


----------



## Chan Hung

Is Gallows 69? LMAO


----------



## shandcraig

Stage set looks better with the little improvements


----------



## Bubbly2

Prosper said:


> Jesus listen to this crowd I love it


yeah honestly....that entrance was awful but the fans can just rescue almost anything.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## izhack111

JR 🤣🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*There's no reason for the dork order to win this. *


----------



## Londonlaw

Imagine how much more this would mean if the heels took this whole thing seriously (in their presentation).


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Anderson off my TV early, I like that.


----------



## Chan Hung

La Parka said:


> what is the point of rick knux?


none


----------



## MrMeeseeks

The Legit DMD said:


> *There's no reason for the dork order to win this. *


I mean there's no reason for you to be as salty as you are either


----------



## Ham and Egger

La Parka said:


> what is the point of rick knux?


He plays the incompetent ref and he does it PERFECTLY.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Is this a reference to basketball game chants in past episodes? lol


----------



## RnRCLUB44

This crowd is on fire. This match is just move after move fucking great way to start


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Match is a chaotic mess but in a good way. Crowd is loving it. Fun match.


----------



## kyledriver

I'm glad they're getting this out of the way early. If there was no hot crowd this would be the shits

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

This crowd....


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ham and Egger said:


> He plays the incompetent ref and he does it PERFECTLY.


*It's not an act though.*


----------



## kyledriver

Stu Grayson is underrated 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

It's actually smart to have The Elite in jerseys because when it's 5 on 5, you gotta visually make it like it's one side vs the other with a shirts vs skin visual. If everyone was shirtless the action would be far harder to follow


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Is this a reference to basketball game chants in past episodes? lol


*Space Jam 2 is a sponsor, so they went over the top for heel heat, and it worked.*


----------



## La Parka

Ham and Egger said:


> He plays the incompetent ref and he does it PERFECTLY.


It’s beyond incompetence at this point.


----------



## Geeee

Grayson is awesome.


----------



## Erik.

kyledriver said:


> Stu Grayson is underrated
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Truth, breh.


----------



## kyledriver

And he missed everybody 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMeeseeks

kyledriver said:


> Stu Grayson is underrated
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Him and Uno aren't a bad tag team and they have a good tag finisher


----------



## Randy Lahey

Grayson ate most of that move. That had to hurt


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I hate that tossing the limb to the ref/opponent thing the Dark Order does. Super indieriffic.


----------



## The XL 2

5 guys standing there like a bunch of morons and he misses them all. LOL

This generation can't work for shit. Embarrassing


----------



## RnRCLUB44

That twister press looked cool by grayson but its so fucking stupid man. You make wrestling look so stupid when you clearly staring until the guys set themselves up no camera work is gonna save that......


----------



## Chan Hung

Both eliminated? HAHA Damn.


----------



## Prosper

Damn that Grayson dive was incredible the guy is so underrated


----------



## ProjectGargano

Stu Is a top performer.


----------



## Chan Hung

RnRCLUB44 said:


> That twister press looked cool by grayson but its so fucking stupid man. You make wrestling look so stupid when you clearly staring until the guys set themselves up no camera work is gonna save that......


Another pet peeve i have is that they often use 'big finishers' but then finish with rollups and shit like that lol


----------



## Prince Devitt

Was that the first count out they have ever had?


----------



## MrMeeseeks

If only silver was around 6'1 dude oozes charisma


----------



## Prosper

@3venflow predicted this haha Silver and Hangman against Omega and the Bucks


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That corkscrew by slightly bigger John Silver was awesome.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Ugh fuck off Bucks


----------



## Londonlaw

Keep Owen Hart’s name out of your mouth, Kenny.


----------



## Prosper

They just had a commercial like 2 mins ago the hell is going on


----------



## elo

If Khan is doing his announcement live in front of the crowd the CM Punk chants are going to be deafening, he'll have to give some form of response.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Another ad


----------



## Geeee

Better mean fewer breaks later on the show


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*F U C K I N G F I N A L L Y ! ! ! ! !

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420540313144381449*


----------



## MrMeeseeks

elo said:


> If Khan is doing his announcement live in front of the crowd the CM Punk chants are going to be deafening, he'll have to give some form of response.


the punk and more than likely yes chants sprinkled in too this crowd is out of their minds so far


----------



## Randy Lahey

lol no you won't see that a slam dunk compeition because that was a missed dunk


----------



## izhack111

Botch!


----------



## Prosper

He missed hahaha come on Nick


----------



## Trophies

Well that was different lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Cringe


----------



## The XL 2

Lmao at this match


----------



## Chan Hung

Matt has a very punchable geek face


----------



## izhack111

The Bucks are fucking shit!


----------



## Prosper

Hangman is alone yeah he ain’t winning lol


----------



## RnRCLUB44

Chan Hung said:


> Another pet peeve i have is that they often use 'big finishers' but then finish with rollups and shit like that lol


Wrestling is gonna get to a point pretty soon where wrestlers have exhausted every cheap pop method ring work wise. You used to have guys finish with top rope moves in their arsenal that weren't necessarily finishers but we knew if that specific wrestler did it we could believe the match is over and pop crazy for it.

Nowadays, 3 finishers and the crowd barely pops any more for the 2 after the first one. Wrestlers have fucked up in ring psychology and they'll see how it affects the next gen product coming when no one is invested in the in ring stories told.


----------



## Londonlaw

Dumbest set-piece I’ve ever seen. That was insulting 😐


----------



## 3venflow

This type of scenario is how you make Hangman the no.1 babyface.


----------



## Chan Hung

HAHA JR SHIZNIT!!!! BAW GAWD


----------



## Bubbly2

kinda feels like the YB and kenny aren't taking this seriously lol


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I just got in. What have I missed so far? Is Tony K making an announcement?


----------



## ProjectGargano

Londonlaw said:


> Dumbest set-piece I’ve ever seen. That was insulting 😐


Raw was monday


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Well Hangman isnt gonna win


----------



## Chan Hung

Spit? Oh boy, here we go with Covid Conspiracies.


----------



## Randy Lahey

3 super kicks not enough to beat Page


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

Damn Hangman gets busted often


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*"The Young Bucks are looking like Popovich in the Olympics!" LMAO JR 😂*


----------



## The XL 2

This is not great wrestling. These are not great workers. This is low level dumb shit guys were doing 20 years ago on the indies that promoters ignored because it was rubbish.


----------



## RnRCLUB44

Why does Page bleed every match I see him in 🤣


----------



## Prosper

Let’s go Hangman eliminate the Bucks at least


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The match has been better than I expected but it's still just okay.


----------



## Londonlaw

ProjectGargano said:


> Raw was monday


RAW is bad.

My opinion remains.

Many Thanks.


----------



## kyledriver

Hated the start but I'm loving the ending 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Martyn

This much seems out of sync all the time. What a let down after great entrances.


----------



## the_hound

wow blood i'm so totally shocked by that............says no c*nt ever


----------



## Mr316

Jim Ross must be high 😂😂😂


----------



## Chan Hung

If Page wins this match, then Omega likely wins All Out. If Omega wins this, then Page may win All Out.


----------



## izhack111

Jr 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Trophies

Lmao come on JR


----------



## Prosper

JR is trippin he kicked out lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> Jim Ross must be high 😂😂😂


Kinda have to be to watch this correctly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Can Rick Knox pretend not to be an idiot for one episode of Dynamite?*


----------



## shandcraig

does anyone think don as always sounds good on the announce team and once he finishes his on screen character he should be doing announcing full time. he should replace Excalibur


----------



## izhack111

Bad match..shit booking


----------



## 3venflow

Correct booking. The Elite should only lose to an all-star team. Hangman put in a heroic effort but came up short.


----------



## Chan Hung

So that pretty much confirms, Omega to lose to Page at All Out. There you go.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh come on how many times are they gonna have him kickout.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Hangman finally loses. Looks like it's gonna be Punk or Bryan vs Omega first. They'll let the Hangman Page feud simmer


----------



## Trophies

Really enjoyed that match.


----------



## Prosper

That was a fun ass match glad Omega got the pin right choice not having DO beat the Elite. I wonder how Page gets to the title match at All Out now?


----------



## Chan Hung

Randy Lahey said:


> Hangman finally loses. Looks like it's gonna be Punk or Bryan vs Omega first. They'll let the Hangman Page feud simmer


Does this mean Page still fights Omega at all out?


----------



## Erik.

Randy Lahey said:


> Hangman finally loses. Looks like it's gonna be Punk or Bryan vs Omega first. They'll let the Hangman Page feud simmer


Nope.

Page will get his match. I have no doubt about it.

All Out is like 2 months away.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

They're continuing this story even longer? Ugh


----------



## Bubbly2

The 11 year old me would have been blown away by that match lol.

Too much for this boomer though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*OMG they mentioned TNA 😱*


----------



## The XL 2

Awful match.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Chavo is better than Vicky but i still think he's too dull/nice to really do much for Andrade


----------



## shandcraig

looking forward to the latino heel stable finally


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It took way too much to beat Hangman in a 3v1 situation. They should have put him away after that 450 splash.*


----------



## izhack111

Wtf


----------



## kyledriver

Jr fucking hated that match so much

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

The Stroke Daddy looking smooth.


----------



## Chan Hung

So Back to Back segments of similar entrances LMFAO


----------



## Chan Hung

kyledriver said:


> Jr fucking hated that match so much
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Can't blame him. It wasn't that great. Granted, still better than Raw, lmfao


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Correct booking. The Elite should only lose to an all-star team. Hangman put in a heroic effort but came up short.


Pretty silly booking have Omega walk out or something. But you can't only have Page come short so many times. No doubt he'll get his chance eventually, but yeah. 


Randy Lahey said:


> Hangman finally loses. Looks like it's gonna be Punk or Bryan vs Omega first. They'll let the Hangman Page feud simmer


Probably will do Punk first but you can only simmer Page so long


PhenomenalOne11 said:


> They're continuing this story even longer? Ugh


Lol they're going to slow burn it for ever lol


----------



## RnRCLUB44

Im NGL this shit is wack as hell. I thought ricky was cool this is fucking lame holy shit. His mic work better take this through the roof


----------



## shandcraig

kyledriver said:


> Jr fucking hated that match so much
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk



everyone hated it. sloppy meaningless random ass match


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Ok now I'm invested, Starks is money.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Prosper

Starks looking like a young Rocky Maivia right now


----------



## the_hound

"WWE SPAMS TOO MANY KICKOUTS"
_aew spams kickouts like there's no tomorrow_ "oh its the best thing ever......... best match ever"


----------



## Randy Lahey

Starks is trying to channel The Rock with those glasses...He's like a 170 pound version of The Rock


----------



## RnRCLUB44

IDK why Lio stopped working for AEW he coulda had VVS from elliante on his neck like Ricky right now smh. Them Khan checks slapping for Ricky


----------



## Chan Hung

Brian Cage? Fucker should be a heel.


----------



## RapShepard

Going back Hangman's entrance was good even with Dark Order


----------



## Geeee

Is Ricky not coming through the speakers in the arena?


----------



## Trophies

RIP the band


----------



## Chan Hung

So all that effort to just have Cage come out and do that? LOL


----------



## A PG Attitude

Solid promo from Starks.


----------



## 3venflow

OH MY GOD, TANAHASHI.


----------



## Londonlaw

Tanahashi? 😳


----------



## Bubbly2

Prosper said:


> Starks looking like a young Rocky Maivia right now


i thought his mannerisms and body language was very....camp? lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Crowd sound dead after the Hangman loss, may kill it for the rest of the show. How much longer do they have to extend this?


----------



## Prosper

WOOOOWWWWW


----------



## Dr. Middy

TANAHASHI IS GONNA BE ON AEW.

HOLY FUCK I'M MARKING OUT.


----------



## Mr316

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Gotta love Taz 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

TANAHASHIIIIIII!!!!!!


----------



## Geeee

Tanahashi is so cool.


----------



## Erik.

Wow.

Archer vs. Tanahashi in AEW.

Though in all honesty, this tells me the announcement by Khan will be an AEW/NJPW show.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Pinnacle has to win this. They shouldn't job them out in their hometown even if they are heels


----------



## A PG Attitude

Which title did Tanahashi say he was going for?


----------



## RnRCLUB44

Holy fucking shit I haven't seen Hiroshi in forever this better be next week


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

HOLY FUUUUUUUCK


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Am I tripping? Did I just see Tanahashi on my television screen?*


----------



## izhack111

This match gonna be great! Hope FTR will win


----------



## RnRCLUB44

A PG Attitude said:


> Which title did Tanahashi say he was going for?


IWGP US Title


----------



## Chan Hung

FTR vs Ortiz and Santana? Okay i'm interested!


----------



## Londonlaw

They’re going up the tiers with New Japan.

Good to hear FTR’s theme again.

I wish this was on a pay per view, so no adverts to interrupt it. It should be a good match regardless.

Please keep the ‘gaga’ to a minimum 🤞🏿


----------



## shandcraig

why does tonight feel like everything and everyone is super nerdy. fucking hell aew is turning into wwe.


----------



## Prosper

Tanahashi vs Archer on Dynamite? DAMN.


----------



## RapShepard

Good on Tony getting Tanahashi for his fans. Can knock him, but he does fan service at an A+ level


----------



## 3venflow

Tanahashi will probs take the belt off Archer but it'll be amazing to see a GOAT in AEW.


----------



## Bubbly2

wow looking forward to tanahashi. Never seen him wrestle but heard the meltzer hype


----------



## Prosper

Why did Santana and Ortiz change their music!!!????


----------



## Randy Lahey

Honestly Konnan is too old to come out with the gang looking do rag covering his face. He needs to show his face and just come out in a scowl. He's too old to be a gangbanger.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Tanahashi omfg


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Okay, I didn't get slipped any drugs:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420545115593093120*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Tanahashi is the NJPW GOAT


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Takahashi? Gonna post the obligatory 

Who???


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Prosper

Tony Khan is making so much happen right now

Punk, Bryan, and Tanahashi? Damn man who’s next Okada?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Opener was solid. Elite entrance was wack. I'm good with the decision though to have Hangman Page go down in a losing effort. They have to get him in the title match though at All Out, so hopefully they do something to get that and get the belt on him. Not a great 5-on-5 or anything, but they got the point across they needed to story-wise.

Starks promo was horrible, as they usually are. Crowd gave no shits about him during his entrance or segment itself. Cage got a small pop, but nothing that noticeable. Segment was whatever. 

Actually, crowd seems really dead right now as a whole. Guess they used all there energy on that opening match. But this tag had some build/a press conference and the crowd is barely into it.


----------



## Bubbly2

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


always loved this theme


----------



## izhack111

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Takahashi? Gonna post the obligatory
> 
> Who???


More random people on AEW..


----------



## Randy Lahey

The crowd is dead for this compared to the first match


----------



## ProjectGargano

The Legit DMD said:


> *Okay, I didn't get slipped any drugs:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420545115593093120*


Did they said if it will be on AEW?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Takahashi? Gonna post the obligatory
> 
> Who???


Probably one of the greatest in the history of New Japan. Like Rock, Stone Cold level but in Japan.


----------



## ProjectGargano

izhack111 said:


> More random people on AEW..


Lol shut the fuck up


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Takahashi? Gonna post the obligatory
> 
> Who???


I'm once again resisting the urge to say nasty things to you.


----------



## Boldgerg

Non stop fucking tag matches again.


----------



## Geeee

Santana and Ortiz have the coolest double team moves


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Randy Lahey

ProjectGargano said:


> Did they said if it will be on AEW?


No. I doubt New Japan would give that match away on an episode of Dynamite


----------



## Erik.

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Opener was solid. Elite entrance was wack. I'm good with the decision though to have Hangman Page go down in a losing effort. They have to get him in the title match though at All Out, so hopefully they do something to get that and get the belt on him. Not a great 5-on-5 or anything, but they got the point across they needed to story-wise.
> 
> Starks promo was horrible, as they usually are. Crowd gave no shits about him during his entrance or segment itself. Cage got a small pop, but nothing that noticeable. Segment was whatever.
> 
> Actually, crowd seems really dead right now as a whole. Guess they used all there energy on that opening match. But this tag had some build/a press conference and the crowd is barely into it.


They're all deflated after witnessing Hangman lose, I Imagine.


----------



## Mr316

So. We’re gonna get Tanahashi vs Daniel Bryan. Right?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Tanahashi is the most decorated champion in the history of New Japan. He's a multiple time world champion and has held nearly every title at one point. Except for the US title.


----------



## izhack111

ProjectGargano said:


> Lol shut the fuck up


That's a fact! Most of the AEW fans dont know and care about them!
They bring them without any build why I need to care?


----------



## ProjectGargano

izhack111 said:


> That a fact! Most of the AEW fans dont know and care about them!


Calling Tanahashi a random is unbelievable


----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> Good on Tony getting Tanahashi for his fans. Can knock him, but he does fan service at an A+ level


Got no damn clue who he is. Another guy forgotten a week later by AEW i'm sure.


----------



## Prosper

Commercials are out of control tonight.


----------



## Mr316

Unfortunately. No one ever really cared about FTR.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

"There's no place for trombones in wrestling."

J.R. vs. Francesca in a BBQ Sauce on a Pole Match = Ratings.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Mr316 said:


> So. We’re gonna get Tanahashi vs Daniel Bryan. Right?


My boner just broke my damn laptop screen.



izhack111 said:


> That's a fact! Most of the AEW fans dont know and care about them!


Most of their fans are more hardcore types, and almost all of them knew of KENTA and Nagata. Tanahashi is one of NJPW's biggest stars who was one of the key guys who brought them to where they are the last 10+ years, any non-casual wrestling fan probably has heard of him. He's also considered one of the greatest wrestlers ever.


----------



## 3venflow

izhack111 said:


> That's a fact! Most of the AEW fans dont know and care about them!


Most AEW fans are hardcore pro wrestling fans and know exactly who Tanahashi is. He's a living legend who dragged NJPW out of a very dark era. Just because you live in a bubble doesn't mean the rest do. Tanahashi will get a big pop if he wrestles in AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> Unfortunately. No one ever really cared about FTR.


Good in ring skills, just bland on the looks department. Least Ortiz and Santana look unique lol


----------



## Londonlaw

To those commenting on the crowd, I’m guessing they are simply deflated from the result of the 1st match.

If Page won, as they clearly came in expecting, they’d still be buzzing.

AEW will need to do a Page interview or character development segment to get the live audience back on side.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Santana has star potential


----------



## RoganJosh

Chan Hung said:


> Got no damn clue who he is. Another guy forgotten a week later by AEW i'm sure.


You always seem to moan about AEW yet you continue to watch.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Now that Tanahashi is pretty much confirmed I want an Okada appearance next.


----------



## Cosmo77

Wow,this crowd is so dead


----------



## Bubbly2

Mr316 said:


> Unfortunately. No one ever really cared about FTR.


I like them, and more importantly i _want _to like them. But I basically don't know which is which or what either's personality is like either.


----------



## Prosper

Santana and Ortiz are smooth af with their offense.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cosmo77 said:


> Wow,this crowd is so dead


Dont they have to sit hours for shows that are taped before this?


----------



## La Parka

ProjectGargano said:


> Calling Tanahashi a random is unbelievable


90 percent of the audience said "who?" he is very much a random.


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> Santana and Ortiz are smooth af with their offense.


Both look to be in the shape of their lives too.


----------



## Dr. Middy

This is a good match, but feels overshadowed on this show kinda. Should have saved it for a main event on a different Dynamite I think, it deserved it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It's good to see a traditional tag team match on this program. Only happens when FTR is in the ring.*


----------



## izhack111

3venflow said:


> Most AEW fans are hardcore pro wrestling fans and know exactly who Tanahashi is. He's a living legend who dragged NJPW out of a very dark era. Just because you live in a bubble doesn't mean the rest do. Tanahashi will get a big pop if he wrestles in AEW.


Tell me please NJPW raiting


----------



## La Parka

Cosmo77 said:


> Wow,this crowd is so dead


they opened up with a half an hour 10 men tag match. 

I don't blame them for not being into a second tag match.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

La Parka said:


> 90 percent of the audience said "who?" he is very much a random.


If your a fan of Kenny Omega at all, you know very well who Tanahashi is.


----------



## Londonlaw

Cash Wheeler’s broken his arm.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Chan Hung said:


> Dont they have to sit hours for shows that are taped before this?


Only an hour to the people who arrives earlier


----------



## Randy Lahey

This match had no heat. Crowd completely dead


----------



## Erik.

Was that his bone sticking out of his arm there?


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn what happened to Cash?


----------



## 3venflow

FTR still have only one loss in AEW. I thought PnP might win that and challenge the Bucks.


----------



## Chan Hung

Erik. said:


> Was that his bone sticking out of his arm there?


I think? Holy fuck. Can anyone confirm


----------



## Londonlaw

Ooh, that’s worse than I thought. He bone was showing 😳


----------



## Prosper

Britt Baker and Thunder Rosa on the same show again? Hell yeah


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

kennykiller12 said:


> I'm once again resisting the urge to say nasty things to you.


I'm only messing bro, I've heard of the guy but don't know much.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I'll have to rewind that to see the injury


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Yay, a Britt Baker promo!*


----------



## Trophies

Tony doing the DMD lol that’s great.


----------



## A PG Attitude

They Definitely called an audible on the end of that match. I couldn't tell if his arm was badly cut or broken but it looked messed up.


----------



## Randy Lahey

That Brit promo was a bit off. She said that Rebel couldn't protect her, so she needed to get someone that could. I thought that was setting the stage for introducing another person to her group but then nothing


----------



## Prosper

Good promo from Baker as always


----------



## 3venflow

I think that ending was done on the fly because Cash couldn't get back in for a double team. Damn, that looks bad for him.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Great I'm missing the Britt Baker promo


----------



## Geeee

Randy Lahey said:


> That Brit promo was a bit off. She said that Rebel couldn't protect her, so she needed to get someone that could. I thought that was setting the stage for introducing another person to her group but then nothing


I think it was a tease and she will add someone later?


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> Tony Khan is making so much happen right now
> 
> Punk, Bryan, and Tanahashi? Damn man who’s next Okada?


If I was him I'd go out the box and get Austin Aries


----------



## the_hound

well it was only a matter of time before the one of the revival rejects got injured, man are both made of glass or what?


----------



## Prosper

If Cash broke his arm then that’s a real blower.


----------



## Erik.

Blood all over the place.


----------



## Chan Hung

It looked bad but i have no idea if his Arm was Broken


----------



## MEMS

Damn that was looking like it could go the time limit. Great tag match. What a shame. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Erik. said:


> Blood all over the place.


I wonder if that is bone or a tissue


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Great I'm missing the Britt Baker promo


*She said Reba does a horrible job of protecting her, she'll need to hire someone to do it better, and Nyla has indeed broken a bitch for the second time, but she's the DMD and she's indestructible.*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

His bone wasn't showing it was a wrap. I rewinded it. I think he just got cut really badly. I'm optimistic it's not a serious injury.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Wow a Rampage show at United Center! That's a 20,000 seat arena. If Punk is coming, it's there or All Out.


----------



## Prosper

Hahaha CM Punk chants already


----------



## 3venflow

Taping a one hour show at the United Center? Ballsy.


----------



## Chan Hung

AEW cams had no issue filiming fans say CM PUNK lol


----------



## Erik.

CM Punk is definitely going to be at the United Center.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh lord the CM Punk chants


----------



## 3venflow

DARBY CONFIRMED IT.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Chan Hung said:


> I wonder if that is bone or a tissue


Looks like a tissue to stop the bleeding. Hoping he just got a really bad cut. It's dangerous in that spot cause he could bleed out.


----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> Taping a one hour show at the United Center? Ballsy.


Likely 1 hour tape and give the fans more matches untaped? lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

They wore the crowd out with the 10 man tag going first and Hangman losing.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chicago eh?


----------



## Geeee

Darby vs CM Punk confirmed


----------



## Londonlaw

What are they playing at? 🤣


----------



## Prosper

OHHHHHHH SHIT Darby vs Punk let’s goooo


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh come on theyre just making it obvious now


----------



## Trophies

Gimme Punk vs Darby…let’s go


----------



## RapShepard

Still waiting to see to believe, debuting Punk on Rampage is a wild choice if it's true


----------



## rich110991

OMG


----------



## Erik.

Darby vs. Punk
Bryan vs. Miro

Would actually be a great way to go.


----------



## Chan Hung

OH SHIT HAKU! Is that his son?


----------



## elo

OH SHIT.

Tony Khan no showed his own announcement, HAHAHAAAAAAA.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Well that removes all doubt. Let's fucking go!


----------



## Trophies

Badass muthafucka Haku lol


----------



## TheFiend666

Oh my god


----------



## Chan Hung

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Looks like a tissue to stop the bleeding. Hoping he just got a really bad cut. It's dangerous in that spot cause he could bleed out.


I think its a tissue, your'e right.

Haku and Barbarian were a fun tag team


----------



## Geeee

What's with this sexual chocolate theme music LOL


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HAKU! WHAT A THROWBACK


----------



## Jedah

Darby just let the cat out of the bag. He's coming.


----------



## Randy Lahey

3venflow said:


> Taping a one hour show at the United Center? Ballsy.


It'll be live. Aug 20 is a friday. Looks like the first 2 Rampages are going to be live with the 13th in Pitt, and 20th in Chicago


----------



## Dr. Middy

BIG MEATY MEN SLAPPING MEAT TIME


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

United Center? That's an arena WCW used a lot. Jeff Jarrett won his first WCW title there at Spring Stampede 2000. Last WCW crowd in the US 10K+


----------



## Chan Hung

Archer comes out to the ring like Strowman would LOL


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I have to say, this is infinitely more enjoyable than RAW or Smackdown. It's not even close. Despite AEWs flaws it's still fun to watch.


----------



## Mr316

Well damn. Darby just called out Punk!


----------



## Randy Lahey

Chan Hung said:


> OH SHIT HAKU! Is that his son?


Adopted son


----------



## Londonlaw

Haku! Legend!

To all the younger posters here, there’s arguably THE toughest, most legit scary wrestler of the last 40 years.

Even Andre The Giant didn’t mess with him.


----------



## A PG Attitude

elo said:


> OH SHIT.
> 
> Tony Khan no showed his own announcement, HAHAHAAAAAAA.


Probably busy reformatting the show after the tag match ended early.


----------



## Erik.

Hikuleo is a big motherfucker.


----------



## Chan Hung

Jedah said:


> Darby just let the cat out of the bag. He's coming.


I missed it, what did he do or say??


----------



## Londonlaw

Last time I saw Hikuleo wrestle, he wasn’t that great. Hope he’s improved.


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I have to say, this is infinitely more enjoyable than RAW or Smackdown. It's not even close. Despite AEWs flaws it's still fun to watch.


When you're on a date talking about how much you hate your ex lol


----------



## the_hound

remember when iwc trolls trolled punk with his ufc loss and his cauliflower ears...........guess the iwc trolls love punk now..........


----------



## ProjectGargano

Chan Hung said:


> I missed it, what did he do or say??


He challenged "The Best in the World" to the special rampage at United center.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Chan Hung said:


> I missed it, what did he do or say??


Something about coming for anyone in Chicago, even if they're the "Best in the World"


----------



## Chan Hung

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I have to say, this is infinitely more enjoyable than RAW or Smackdown. It's not even close. Despite AEWs flaws it's still fun to watch.


Wayyyy better than Raw by a mile. Whatever good Raw had they fucked up and it's been awful for a long while. Smackdown is better than Raw and parts of Smackdown are better than AEW IMO


----------



## Chan Hung

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Something about coming for anyone in Chicago, even if they're the "Best in the World"


Oh shit.


----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> I missed it, what did he do or say??


"I've been around a lot of men in this world that have laid claim to how they're the greatest. There's only one place to really prove that. Right here in AEW. Even if you think you're the best in the world...."


----------



## TheFiend666

If it happens at the United Center the roof is going to blow off that place


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Darby just called out Punk. Don't tease me like this!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420550798371549185*


----------



## Randy Lahey

They are going to have sell alot of tickets in a short amount of time to fill that building up, but if they officially announce Punk soon I think they can do it


----------



## A PG Attitude

Chan Hung said:


> I missed it, what did he do or say??


A lot of people have claimed to be the greatest, but there's only one place to prove it, here in AEW... even if you think you're the best in the world.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

RapShepard said:


> When you're on a date talking about how much you hate your ex lol


Fuck her


----------



## 3venflow

They should be trying to get a two hour spot against Smackdown for that Rampage instead of one hour in the late night death slot.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Exciting stuff.


----------



## RapShepard

the_hound said:


> remember when iwc trolls trolled punk with his ufc loss and his cauliflower ears...........guess the iwc trolls love punk now..........


Well yeah folk always wanted folk to wrestle, he's apparently about to wrestle again so folk are happy now


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## elo

Hiku is a madlad.


----------



## Chan Hung

Erik. said:


> "I've been around a lot of men in this world that have laid claim to how they're the greatest. There's only one place to really prove that. Right here in AEW. Even if you think you're the best in the world...."


Oh okay thank you for the entire phrase. What i think happens, is someone else comes out, not Punk...but Punk to come out later anyway LOL. Someone will troll Darby and the fans i bet. But Punk will end up showing later haha


----------



## Prosper

Decent hoss match so far


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> They should be trying to get a two hour spot against Smackdown for that Rampage instead of one hour in the late night death slot.


Too risky network are in more homes. Last thing you want is for Punk's return to lose to SmackDown


----------



## Chan Hung

Can that big fucker talk? He looks good .


----------



## Chan Hung

2 big fucks in the ring.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*JR burying the referees is the best part of the show.*


----------



## yeahright2

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Something about coming for anyone in Chicago, even if they're the "Best in the World"


We all know the "Best in the world" is Jericho. He used that line before Punk


----------



## Chan Hung

Game Over. Archer wins.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Chan Hung said:


> Can that big fucker talk? He looks good .


Judging from the promo to tonight's show, not at all. Very monotone, no personality in his voice


----------



## Erik.

Archer vs. Tanahashi at the California NJPW show, I guess.

That'll be cool.


----------



## ElTerrible

That´s a Superlargeplex


----------



## RapShepard

How did he not see him lol


----------



## Prosper

Oh Tanahashi vs Archer is happening in Japan not Dynamite.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm down for Archer/Tanahashi!


----------



## La Parka

cody aint even get a sentence off lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik

Debuting Punk at 10pm on a Friday night is so, so lame.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Cody "Colonel Sanders" Rhodes


----------



## Geeee

LOL he got "pearl harbored" from the front


----------



## The XL 2

Where is Anthony Ogogo, by the way?


----------



## RapShepard

Props to Tony for dressing how he wants, but that hoody has heel heat with me, it's so ugly lol


----------



## Trophies

Tony Kahn making an appearance lol


----------



## Chan Hung

yeahright2 said:


> We all know the "Best in the world" is Jericho. He used that line before Punk


----------



## scshaastin

RapShepard said:


> When you're on a date talking about how much you hate your ex lol


Raw is a bad date this week no doubt


----------



## Prosper

Lol Cody getting booed he’s definitely gonna have to go heel at some point


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Another interview ambush lol. He even approached him from the front.


----------



## RapShepard

The XL 2 said:


> Where is Anthony Ogogo, by the way?


Believe he's healing an injury


----------



## Londonlaw

Did the crowd choose Malakai Black?


----------



## Chan Hung

Black looks so much better in this debut than his entire main roster run in WWE.


----------



## La Parka

he just knocked out rey mysterio


----------



## Erik.

Fuego just got murdered.


----------



## Trophies

Jesus that kick


----------



## Randy Lahey

Black is super over. I feel like he could be beating up anyone and he'd get that pop. Crowd is digging his look and brutality


----------



## RapShepard

Continuity alert why hasn't QT apologized yet, that's the most important thing that was supposed to happen this week!!!


----------



## RnRCLUB44

WTF why is Archer going to NJPW. Isn't Hiroshi coming to AEW?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

In Black's defense, Cody deserved that for wearing bedazzled loafers. :T


----------



## The XL 2

Mexican luchador jobbers getting killed by directionless low midcarders on TNT. A Turner wrestling tradition, whether its 1998 or 2021


----------



## Erik.

RnRCLUB44 said:


> WTF why is Archer going to NJPW. Isn't Hiroshi coming to AEW?


I would hazard a guess that it's because the belt belongs to NJPW...


----------



## Londonlaw

RapShepard said:


> Continuity alert why hasn't QT apologized yet, that's the most important thing that was supposed to happen this week!!!


Only thing keeping me watching at this point 😉


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Jesus Christ. That kick was vicious.


----------



## elo

So Tony Khan skips his own announcement just to be seen in gorilla in the next segment!?!? Wtf!??!?


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> Lol Cody getting booed he’s definitely gonna have to go heel at some point


Cody's a dad now, he can't go heel and risk his children seeing him he mean!!!


----------



## RapShepard

Londonlaw said:


> Only thing keeping me watching at this point 😉


Exactly give the fans what they want 😂


----------



## ProjectGargano

You can say that this show has flaws, but it is so damn entertaining...


----------



## Erik.

I love how kicking Cody got Black cheered only for him to get booed for kicking Fuego.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Martyn

Its 3.15am here and I'm still watching. What an episode.


----------



## RnRCLUB44

Erik. said:


> I would hazard a guess that it's because the belt belongs to NJPW...


I would also assume Hiroshi would be coming to the US to win the US championship belt since he never wrestled on AEW TV.......


----------



## RapShepard

His double jointed wife. He's in a good place now lol


----------



## Randy Lahey

Miro loves Lana he mentions her every promo


----------



## Prosper

Lmao Miro stays hyping Lana


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Yeah there's no way the crowd doesn't cheer him over Cody lol. That was sick.


----------



## Chan Hung

Just bring out Lana's hot ass already LOL


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Miro promo - best part of the show so far. Good stuff.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Double jointed wife for the win


----------



## Geeee

Miro is the best 30 second promo in wrestling right now


----------



## Erik.

"A vengeful god and a double jointed wife"

How can you not love Miro.


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> Cody's a dad now, he can't go heel and risk his children seeing him he mean!!!


Fu*k them kids lol


----------



## 3venflow

Angelico is such a cool dude.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> How did he not see him lol


*Cornette asks question this every week.*


----------



## A PG Attitude

Martyn said:


> Its 3.15am here and I'm still watching. What an episode.


Its great watching a wrestling show where most of the wrestlers are hugely over.


----------



## Erik.

Ever need to revive a crowd? Send Jungle Boy out there.


----------



## Chan Hung

Well JR....Anna Jay is jacking Jungle Boy Jack Perry good Jim Ross 🧐 🧐


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Prosper said:


> Lol Cody getting booed he’s definitely gonna have to go heel at some point


*We've been telling you this s*** for a year. You know it's bad when the AEW fans boo him, because they love everything.*


----------



## Chan Hung

Christan and Matt in the same episode. Should be good rating lol


----------



## TheFiend666

I love smark crowds baby


----------



## Erik.

There you go @RapShepard

Ha/


----------



## Chan Hung

JR is hilarious in his 'no shits given' role right now.


----------



## A PG Attitude

RapShepard said:


> Continuity alert why hasn't QT apologized yet, that's the most important thing that was supposed to happen this week!!!


Looks like Tony Khan reads the forum 🤣


----------



## shandcraig

Group match after group match


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

Erik. said:


> There you go @RapShepard
> 
> Ha/


Someone from AEW is reading today's forum.


----------



## RapShepard

Boo this false advertising bull shit. I was promised an apology segment. No QT no watchie


----------



## 3venflow

QT gonna bloody up Tony S in front of his family next week?


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> JR is hilarious in his 'no shits given' role right now.



His new gimmick. Sorta smart


----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> Someone from AEW is reading today's forum.


QT going to beat Schiavone up in front of his own family.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Been out of the loop for a long while, but hot damn Jurassic Express actually using Jungle Boy by Baltimora is outstanding both for catchiness and playing into their cartoony, Rock n' Wrestling-esque gimmick. :]


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> Group match after group match


Forgot about Archer vs Haku's kid? LOL


----------



## Londonlaw

RapShepard said:


> Boo this false advertising bull shit. I was promised an apology segment. No QT no watchie


It’s 02:22am here. I can go to sleep now 🤣


----------



## Randy Lahey

I really don't think Private Party should be on Dynamite. These guys are jobber/dark level


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> QT gonna bloody up Tony S in front of his family next week?


Tony getting that JR in Oklahoma treatment lol


----------



## elo

Just imagine how much money Vince would throw at Jungle Boy if he were a foot taller.


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> Forgot about Archer vs Haku's kid? LOL


It's just to much of a trend


----------



## Londonlaw

Chan Hung said:


> JR is hilarious in his 'no shits given' role right now.


Don’t think it’s much of a stretch for him 😂

Counting doing to Kassidy’s scream in 3-2-1…

EDIT: Never mind lol


----------



## The XL 2

Sports based pro wrestling


----------



## What A Maneuver

Out of curiosity, how much are tickets to these shows? I never go to shows, but the opportunity to see CM Punk's return is just soooo tempting.


----------



## ElTerrible

ProjectGargano said:


> You can say that this show has flaws, but it is so damn entertaining...


People wanted the big guns, and boy AEW brought them all tonight. You just don´t know who´ll show up week to week. 

I think AEW is worried that by All Out the crowds could be banned, so they´ll just get Punk out there.


----------



## Chan Hung

Christian will turn on Jungle Boy eventually. LOL


----------



## Chan Hung

What A Maneuver said:


> Out of curiosity, how much are tickets to these shows? I never go to shows, but the opportunity to see CM Punk's return is just soooo tempting.


If theres any seat left you better check ASAP. Punk is definitely a done deal


----------



## 3venflow

shandcraig said:


> It's just to much of a trend


There have hardly been tags on Dynamite recently. Go back and look at recent lineups. The tags today are all part of storylines.


----------



## Randy Lahey

What A Maneuver said:


> Out of curiosity, how much are tickets to these shows? I never go to shows, but the opportunity to see CM Punk's return is just soooo tempting.


Well the worst tickets left for the Arthur Ashe stadium show are $25


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Show lost me after the opening match, there's been some good stuff and bad stuff but it all just comes across as meh for now. Chicago announcement is cool.


----------



## Chan Hung

Blade? LMAO


----------



## scshaastin

Chan Hung said:


> Christian will turn on Jungle Boy eventually. LOL


He will out work them all!


----------



## What A Maneuver

Chan Hung said:


> If theres any seat left you better check ASAP. Punk is definitely a done deal


Oh I doubt I'll get one haha, but I can dream. I thought it said they went on sale Monday, so there's always a small chance. It'd be a drive to get there but so damn worth it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


*It looks like a GTA III death pose, LMAO.*


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> Blade? LMAO


Man's just got done in by Orange Cassidy last week, him vs Christian has no legs lol

Sent from my REVVLRY+ using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestleFAQ

It's about time for Luchasaurus to put the boots to Jungle Boy. His career has stalled big time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This blade gimmick is a flop. Didn't he just get his ass whooped by Orange Cassidy? Why do we care that he's doing the same shit to Christian?*


----------



## Randy Lahey

Chan Hung said:


> Blade? LMAO


Dude must have pictures of Tony Khan in compromising situations to get this much Dynamite time every week


----------



## RapShepard

What A Maneuver said:


> Oh I doubt I'll get one haha, but I can dream. I thought it said they went on sale Monday, so there's always a small chance. It'd be a drive to get there but so damn worth it.


This is America, if you can't get your own ticket just discover somebody else's ticket. 

Sent from my REVVLRY+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

The Legit DMD said:


> *We've been telling you this s*** for a year. You know it's bad when the AEW fans boo him, because they love everything.*


Lol I mean I knew his self indulgence was getting to be a little much


----------



## Mr316

Show was better last week in my opinion.


----------



## ProjectGargano

The Legit DMD said:


> *This blade gimmick is a flop. Then he just get his ass whooped by Orange Cassidy?*


I mean, at least gave him something while the butcher is injured.


----------



## Erik.

They cut the womens match?


----------



## ProjectGargano

Erik. said:


> They cut the womens match?


It will be next i think


----------



## scshaastin

I thought OC stole Blades knucks last week


----------



## the_hound

Randy Lahey said:


> Dude must have pictures of Tony Khan in compromising situations to get this much Dynamite time every week


well he does wank dugs or so i've read..........


----------



## Prosper

Don’t think I’ve ever seen teeth that were that fucked up


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Since Punk is 100% coming in as a babyface, if he feuds with Allin would he and Sting be the heels?


----------



## Chan Hung

I would swerve and troll everyone and have Cage just try to least pretend to wrestle LMFAO


----------



## Prosper

Thunder Rosa time ayyyyeeee


----------



## RapShepard

I'm both excited for the possible brutality of the main event and also think it's ridiculous wrestlers still do that to themselves lol


----------



## Randy Lahey

lol they won't even let Julia talk? she must be really bad


----------



## ElTerrible

Erik. said:


> They cut the womens match?


I like it, no seriously. Smackdown used to do that all the time, during the Ambrose/Styles SD era. They´d just let the show and promos flow at a natural pace and if they got into time troubles, they´d just cut a match or segment.


----------



## Erik.

Thunder Rosa hella over.


----------



## Chan Hung

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Since Punk is 100% coming in as a babyface, if he feuds with Allin would he and Sting be the heels?


It's AEW they give no thoughts or fucks about heels vs heels or face vs face. Wish they did though. Good way to get fans against Darby.


----------



## Geeee

Julia had this to say:

...........


----------



## 3venflow

Thunder Rosa approaching Britt Baker level pops with the live crowd.


----------



## Chan Hung

Thunder Rosa should win this easily


----------



## Mr316

Thunder Rosa with a bigger pop than most wrestlers we’ve seen since the first match.


----------



## shandcraig

Glad Rosa is over


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

This poor young lady is gonna get slaughtered


----------



## RnRCLUB44

Dam Julia that bad she don't talk for herself.... all jokes aside love the pairing of them the varsity blondes are so simple but just work


----------



## Prosper

Rosa with that pop! #1 ranked let’s go


----------



## Randy Lahey

Rosa super over. Julia super hot. This is the kind of women's match that is fine for TV


----------



## scshaastin

Yay Alexa Bliss stunt double


----------



## elo

Awesome response for Rosa.


----------



## A PG Attitude

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Since Punk is 100% coming in as a babyface, if he feuds with Allin would he and Sting be the heels?


I think they'll both be faces and it'll just be a one and done match at All Out to give him something to do before moving on to a full program with an available heel.


----------



## Mr316

Julia vs Nick Gage next week. Book it!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Thunder Rosa's over as f***. The crowd can't wait for that Britt Baker showdown.*


----------



## Chan Hung

scshaastin said:


> Yay Alexa Bliss stunt double


Yep. The Pre-magical elementary school girl.


----------



## ElTerrible

3venflow said:


> Thunder Rosa approaching Britt Baker level pops with the live crowd.


 Yeah they are running out of heels. Thunder, Tay, Britt, Shida, Riho, Statlander. It´s time they turn Shida.


----------



## Chan Hung

Why did Julia stay there with her hands open obviously waiting for her to take the chop? LOL


----------



## Chan Hung

ElTerrible said:


> Yeah they are running out of heels. Thunder, Tay, Britt, Shida, Riho, Statlander. It´s time they turn Shida.


Yep. Have Shida come out and knock her out with the stick. Then say in Japanese, "Fuck you all bitches i'm back"


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

Julia is incredibly green.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Julia Hart is the Walmart brand of Alexa Bliss' first gimmick.







*


----------



## Mr316

Seriously Julia Hart isn’t even ready for an episode of Dark in front of an empty crowd in Jacksonville.


----------



## the_hound

that was a total cluster fuck


----------



## Chan Hung

Next week looks promising.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Next week's show looks like ass....


----------



## 3venflow

The Bunny and Blade both getting singles matches on Dynamite again next week 😫


----------



## Erik.

It's great that Thunder Rosa is officially signed.


----------



## Londonlaw

Of course this crowd wakes up at the prospect of Nick Gage lol


----------



## A PG Attitude

Not a deathmatch fan but very intrigued to see how far Jericho let's him go.


----------



## Erik.

So, I assume this ends with Gage going after MJF..


----------



## Randy Lahey

3venflow said:


> The Bunny and Blade both getting singles matches on Dynamite again next week 😫


I'm getting convinced that Christian really wasn't Tony Khan's favorite wrestler. It was the Blade.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*There's no way they're letting this meth head use a pizza slicer on national television, right?*


----------



## Prosper

Even Rosa couldn’t carry Julia to a good match.


----------



## Trophies

When Nick Gage opens his mouth it makes me wanna make an appointment with the dentist.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420555484319387648
cannot wait for this main event


----------



## Mr316

Main event is a gonna be one hell of a mess.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Gage has the type of heat/love from his crowd similar to Sandman/Dreamer had in ECW. I really think Jericho is the heel tonight


----------



## Geeee

The NWA Women's champion is Kamille, so I guess she's making her AEW debut at some point to face the winner of The Bunny and Leyla Hirsch?


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> Main event is a gonna be one hell of a mess.


Jericho likely wanted the garbage match. I'm sitting back now waiting to see the disaster it will be.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Fire promo from Mox...phenomenal


----------



## PavelGaborik

Uh, commercial break mid fucking promo?!


----------



## RapShepard

Sucks I'm not into NJPW, clearly this is a big thing but it misses lol


----------



## RapShepard

Jericho is so annoying


----------



## Erik.

MOX VS TANAHASHI!!!

Holy shit.


----------



## 3venflow

Tanahashi gonna take the belt off Archer and defend against Mox at All Out or Grand Slam?


----------



## Mr316

PavelGaborik said:


> Uh, commercial break mid fucking promo?!


I think TSN f***** up


----------



## PavelGaborik

Uh, commercial break mid fucking promo?!


Mr316 said:


> I think TSN f***** up


Clowns.


----------



## Chan Hung




----------



## A PG Attitude

Mox only needs 2 minutes to sell you a ticket for a match. Fantastic stuff


----------



## Prosper

What a promo from Moxley


----------



## Chan Hung

Jim Ross about to throw up a tub of BBQ in a bit.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Julia Hart is hot yeah but she has a very pretty face too. Movie star good looks to be honest.


----------



## kyledriver

Mox cut off? Jobber entrances for the main event??

BOTCHAMANIA

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That mask is cool. The Cornette thumbnail is going to be hilarious this week.*


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Maybe next week Jericho can take on the Bum Fights world champion.


----------



## shandcraig

I love how nicks theme is so similar to wcw nwo world tour n64 game


----------



## Chan Hung

WrestleFAQ said:


> Maybe next week Jericho can take on the Bum Fights world champion.


Dont send ideas. They will use them.


----------



## the_hound

blading on camera already


----------



## izhack111

Wtf


----------



## ProjectGargano

kyledriver said:


> Mox cut off? Jobber entrances for the main event??
> 
> BOTCHAMANIA
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


What cut off? That must have been on your tv, i heard all the promo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*They're actually letting him do this s*** on live television. *


----------



## WrestleFAQ

This feels dull as shit.


----------



## The XL 2

Lol at Jericho selling for this tiny immobile cripple.


----------



## Chan Hung

i like how JR emphasizes no rules when most of AEW matches dont even enforce rules LMFAO


----------



## P Thriller

Blood on Dynamite? Shocking!!!

Seriously, it's nice to see blood again and all. But does it have to be every single week? This company has no balance whatsoever


----------



## Geeee

i hate that Seth Rollins spot. Superplex is supposed to hurt both guys...


----------



## 3venflow

Gage has got some of Jericho's spray tan on his head.


----------



## Erik.

None of this would work if Gage wasn't ugly as fuck.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

LIGHT TUBES YESSSSS


----------



## Chan Hung

The XL 2 said:


> Lol at Jericho selling for this tiny immobile cripple.


What's tinier is Jericho's brain for asking this match to take place.


----------



## The XL 2

JR clearly hates this show, lmao.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Light tubes are such a great prop for wrestling. They make great noise


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It's a fucking death match and you can't even use the lion tamer??? *


----------



## kyledriver

Fuckkk this is too much

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2

How many pizza cutters does this guy have? Is he an employee at Papa John's or something?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

How is Gage busted open? I guess he has so many damn fresh cuts he just would bleed if someone snuck up and tickled him.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is embarrasing.


----------



## The XL 2

Appropriately placed Dominos commerical


----------



## the_hound

absolutely embarrassing


----------



## izhack111

Wtf


----------



## Prosper

Jesus


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

And a Dominos advert comes up


----------



## kyledriver

I like hardcore and extreme matches but I can barely watch this

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## A PG Attitude

Pizza cutter is too much for me. They'll get some bad press out of this.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*FUCK 📴, THIS IS STUPID*


----------



## shandcraig

Nick's finger blocked the blade but still looked real


----------



## Erik.

Dominos commercial timing was amazing, must admit.


----------



## Prosper

The XL 2 said:


> How many pizza cutters does this guy have? Is he an employee at Papa John's or something?


🤣 lmao


----------



## 3venflow

Jericho going through his bucket list before retirement.

✍ Ultraviolent Death Match


----------



## Randy Lahey

shandcraig said:


> Nick's finger blocked the blade but still looked real


Yep the only blood Jericho has got is from his own blading


----------



## Geeee

Honestly, pizza cutter doesn't seem that dangerous to me. Jericho probably bladed normally


----------



## The XL 2

I get this feeling that this Nick Gage fellow is quite limited without weapons.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Alright I'm done. I'll be fucking shocked if Cornette sits through this trash.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Erik.

If you told me 5 years ago that in 2021, we'd have an alternative to WWE on TNT and a main event was Nick Gage vs. Chris Jericho where a pizza cutter was used prior to a Dominos Pizza commercial was shown, I'd have told you to fuck off.

What a weird world we live in


----------



## Mr316

Holy crappppppp


----------



## Prosper

We got glass!!!


----------



## Erik.

The Legit DMD said:


> *Alright I'm done. I'll be fucking shocked if Cornette sits through this trash.*


----------



## kyledriver

That was impressive!

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

I can’t believe this is happening on national tv 😂


----------



## A PG Attitude

Really impressive that Jericho can still pull off that move.


----------



## Prosper

Holy shit


----------



## Randy Lahey

That was awesome!. Killer glass spot. YES freaking awesome light tube


----------



## Geeee

Jericho's got a pretty crisp frankensteiner


----------



## shandcraig

Funny how fake glass explodes into a million bits


----------



## Mr316

Tony Khan gives absolutely no f****


----------



## Randy Lahey

Smart move Aubrey wearing gloves!


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> Funny how fake glass explodes into a million bits


You mean..... they didn't use REAL glass!?!!!??

In Wrestling!???


----------



## Prosper

Lol this is rough


----------



## Chan Hung

Like anyone believes a piledriver is effective anymore in AEW LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mr316

This is definitely not WWE 😂😂😂


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Mr316 said:


> I can’t believe this is happening on national tv 😂


I can't either...damn


----------



## 3venflow

MJF wants Jericho broken physically and mentally.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Jim Ross is such a loser. I hope TK fires him for not selling this match


----------



## kyledriver

Jr is gonna quit after tonight

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## MEMS

This is horrible. Embarrassing on AEWs part. Think about the talent on this roster and they've got this no talent lowlife in the main event. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

JR is the best part of this match


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I'm a little surprised TNT is allowing this.


----------



## Chan Hung

MEMS said:


> This is horrible. Embarrassing on AEWs part.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


Wow i agree with you on something! LOL Yes this is indy glorified jobber shit.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

This toothless Cyrus Grissom will use anything


----------



## Prosper

That was awesome lol, great selling from Jericho


----------



## 3venflow

kyledriver said:


> Jr is gonna quit after tonight
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Hopefully.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm absolutely shocked I didn't hear a single ecw chant but thank god


----------



## izhack111

MJF is great


----------



## 3venflow

JUVEEEEE


----------



## izhack111

Holy shit!!


----------



## Chan Hung

THE JUICE LMFAO


----------



## kyledriver

The juice!!!

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

LONG TERM STORYTELLING BABY


----------



## Chan Hung

HAHA Okay this is good shit. But what is the move needed to pull off the top? LOL


----------



## Randy Lahey

Jericho vs Juvie...welll I didn't see that coming. Seems like the 2nd labor was much harder than the 3rd is gonna be tho


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Some jabroni named Juventude


----------



## shandcraig

Juice!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Jericho is a bloody mess and he HAS TO FACE THE JUICE NEXT!!!! How the fuck can any fan of pro wrestling watch this and not enjoy what they put out?


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Jericho definitely bucket listing but every single time they put some glass directly to someone's head I think about New Jack and Mass Transit and I can't take it lol


----------



## A PG Attitude

Well that was a damn entertaining show.


----------



## Mr316

That was…something. I don’t have a problem with it honestly. People are gonna talk about it. Some in a good way, some in bad way.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

MEMS said:


> This is horrible. Embarrassing on AEWs part. Think about the talent on this roster and they've got this no talent lowlife in the main event.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


yeah i guess they could have some dork in a superhero costume jobbing to the queen of nepotism


----------



## Prosper

Ham and Egger said:


> Jericho is a bloody mess and he HAS TO FACE THE JUICE NEXT!!!! How the fuck can any fan of pro wrestling watch this and not enjoy what they put out?


The absolute saddest of the saddest


----------



## Erik.




----------



## iamjethro

itsbeenawhile said:


> Jericho definitely bucket listing but every single time they put some glass directly to someone's head I think about New Jack and Mass Transit and I can't take it lol


Agreed.


----------



## rbl85

Massive respect for Jericho


----------



## Chan Hung




----------



## Chan Hung




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Average show for mine, there was plenty of decent stuff but plenty of bad stuff too. Checked out before the main event so will have to go back and watch.


----------



## Erik.

I love how logical MJFs labours are turning out to be.

I do wonder what labours 4 and 5 will be.

Would love Steamboat lol


----------



## MrMeeseeks

honestly big props to Jericho doing that match at his age


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/6upzjq


----------



## PavelGaborik

That was fantastic. 

Love me some "garbage wrestling"


----------



## 3venflow

Juve was one of my favs in the Nitro era, will be nice to see him again. Plus he's still active, although it's been a few years since I've seen him wrestle.

Jericho has to win with top rope move. I think he'll bust out a moonsault.

I love the callbacks AEW does to past events and promos. Long-term storytelling baby!


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I get why some folks thought this was too much..but I think some of Foley's stuff in WWE attitude era was on this level. This was highly violent for network TV, but WWE has had this level on PPV.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Erik. said:


> I love how logical MJFs labours are turning out to be.
> 
> I do wonder what labours 4 and 5 will be.
> 
> Would love Steamboat lol


5 is the/a match against MJF


----------



## P Thriller

That main event was trash. Gage can't sell a single thing. Just doing a bunch of violent crap doesn't make a match good. It was carny level trash

Now Juvi coming back to face Jericho is pretty freaking sweet though.


----------



## A PG Attitude

GimmeABreakJess said:


> I get why some folks thought this was too much..but I think some of Foley's stuff in WWE attitude era was on this level. This was highly violent for network TV, but WWE has had this level on PPV.


Yeah the Cactus Jack and HHH matches were more violent.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> I love how logical MJFs labours are turning out to be.
> 
> I do wonder what labours 4 and 5 will be.
> 
> Would love Steamboat lol


Just 4 labors then a match with MJF. One more after Juice.


----------



## French Connection

I remember Juventud from WCW and a little bit from WWE. 
But how does he wrestle in 2021?


----------



## rbl85

MJF paraphrased Punk at the start of his promo


----------



## Randy Lahey

Anyone offended by that match has been watching G rated WWE for way too long. Back in the day ECW put on far more violent shows. If you don't like it, there's always G rated WWE. I personally love that I have an adult style wrestling show to watch


----------



## bdon

This fucking show was fantastic again. I don’t care what the typical whiners will say. This is fucking fantastic television.

Within a two hour time frame, you just got:

Sting
Tanahashi
Nick Gage
King Haku
Jake Roberts
Tully Blanchard
Christian
Juventud Guerrera
CM FUCKING PUNK
Kenny Omega
Chris Jericho
Aleister Black
Page
The Bucks
Cody
Darby
Mox

Keep this up, Tony. Keep this up.

And the biggest compliment I can give TK is this:I don’t KNOW that you have a motivated Eric Bischoff on payroll helping with your show, but your show is starting to damn sure feel like you do.

Knocked it out of the fucking park.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Good

Hangman and The Dork Order entrance, they managed to make the Dorks not look like complete jokes
Starks promo
Baker promo
Archer vs Hikuleo
Meh
- Black and Cody segment

Bad

Elite entrance
5 v 5 ending
P&P vs FTR
Trios match

Hit and miss, AEW absolutely nail it in some areas and absolutely shit the bed in others.


----------



## MEMS

Randy Lahey said:


> Anyone offended by that match has been watching G rated WWE for way too long. Back in the day ECW put on far more violent shows. If you don't like it, there's always G rated WWE. I personally love that I have an adult style wrestling show to watch


That match appeals to the lowest of the low in the audience. AEW has got themselves to where they don't need to do that. It's total trash. They have a real chance to take the giant WWE on here and that is not the way to do it. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhetro

They did an outstanding job of giving Gage a rub, just enough to express his style but just enough to show he’s still a wrestler.
All in all, after a match like that, who can say that Jericho isn’t the absolute GOAT.
Tonight Jericho showed me he’s the best ever. And No I don’t want to hear any nit picking whiny little jabs or criticisms. Trust me on this. He just turned in a career performer at 50. That’s the equivalent of a comedy actor hitting it out of the park in the years best drama.

The Fucking GOAT


----------



## Erik.

bdon said:


> This fucking show was fantastic again. I don’t care what the typical whiners will say. This is fucking fantastic television.
> 
> Within a two hour time frame, you just got:
> 
> Sting
> Tanahashi
> Nick Gage
> King Haku
> Jake Roberts
> Tully Blanchard
> Christian
> Juventud Guerrera
> CM FUCKING PUNK
> Kenny Omega
> Chris Jericho
> Aldosterone Black
> Page
> The Bucks
> Cody
> Darby
> Mox
> 
> Keep this up, Tony. Keep this up.
> 
> And the biggest compliment I can give TK is this:I don’t KNOW that you have a motivated Eric Bischoff on payroll helping with your show, but your show is starting to damn sure feel like you do.
> 
> Knocked it out of the fucking park.


The logic behind the 4 labours has really been smart.

Who do you think the fourth one will be against?


----------



## Rhetro

MEMS said:


> That match appeals to the lowest of the low in the audience. AEW has got themselves to where they don't need to do that. It's total trash. They have a real chance to take the giant WWE on here and that is not the way to do it.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


You have zero comprehension of what wrestling is. Real wrestling Oldschool wrestling. You say this as a tea totalling moron who is sooo upset cause you think that match was GCW. Your wrong. That was an oldschool stampede wrestling Memphis throwback in every way. It was a brilliant match.

if you couldn’t comprehend that, then go watch wwe With the tweens


----------



## kyledriver

Meh opener, went on for 32 minutes or something? 6/10

Ftr vs pnp was good although it ended abruptly with the injury. 7/10

Archery vs that guy with Haku was alright. Good big man battle. 7/10

Jurassic express and Christian vs private party and Angelico, did Jack Evans get fired? If so good he botches e erything now. Wasn't feeling this. 5/10

I skipped the jobber women's match


Main event was too much. I've watched and loved all the old WWE hard-core stuff. I even like the ecw crazy shit from the footage I've seen.

That being said this was too much. Nick Gage can barely move and everything he did looked like shit except that backbreaker. Props to Jericho I guess if he wanted to do this match.

Gage got way more out of this than Jericho though, this dude shouldn't be on TV let alone main eventing a PPV style show.

3/10

I did love pretty much all the promos and the announcement for Juvi!

I'll give it an overall of 6.5 out of 10.

Get rid of the cluster fuck matches and this show could have been really solid. 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

MEMS said:


> That match appeals to the lowest of the low in the audience. AEW has got themselves to where they don't need to do that. It's total trash. They have a real chance to take the giant WWE on here and that is not the way to do it.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


Sorry Mr Cornette, but the most popular fighting in the world is UFC. UFC is far more violent than any match tonight, and it's also far more popular than any wrestling promotion


----------



## French Connection

Erik. said:


> The logic behind the 4 labours has really been smart.
> 
> Who do you think the fourth one will be against?


Let's say Gage was to remind Jericho run in ECW.
Guerrera is WCW. 
The 4th one gonna be Big Show?


----------



## MEMS

A PG Attitude said:


> Yeah the Cactus Jack and HHH matches were more violent.


Those are two huge talents that pulled out all the stops to beat each other. Just not even remotely similar to this zero talent lowlife using idiotic weapons like pizza cutters and broken glass. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## DZ Crew

My god, that was even worse than I thought. Just as I suspected this dude can't work and Jericho is way too old to carry him. Please never show this garbage on national television again.


----------



## the_hound

wonder if we'll get hardcore match next week.......since it seems to be a recurring theme


----------



## Erik.

French Connection said:


> Let's say Gage was to remind Jericho run in ECW.
> Guerrera is WCW.
> The 4th one gonna be Big Show?


The whole Jeri-Show thing did come to mind.

With an almost impossible task being Jericho perhaps had to bodyslam this next opponent etc.

I guess we'll see.


----------



## Randy Lahey

MEMS said:


> Those are two huge talents that pulled out all the stops to beat each other. Just not even remotely similar to this zero talent lowlife using idiotic weapons like pizza cutters and broken glass.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


Go watch WWE. It's more your style


----------



## A PG Attitude

MEMS said:


> Those are two huge talents that pulled out all the stops to beat each other. Just not even remotely similar to this zero talent lowlife using idiotic weapons like pizza cutters and broken glass.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


Oh I'm a huge fan of those matches don't get me wrong I'm just saying they were more violent.


----------



## the_hound

wont be long until the explosion cage matches and electrified cage matches show up in the dub


----------



## Jet_420

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Good
> 
> Hangman and The Dork Order entrance, they managed to make the Dorks not look like complete jokes
> Starks promo
> Baker promo
> Archer vs Hikuleo
> Meh
> - Black and Cody segment
> 
> Bad
> 
> Elite entrance
> 5 v 5 ending
> P&P vs FTR
> Trios match
> 
> Hit and miss, AEW absolutely nail it in some areas and absolutely shit the bed in others.


I want to agree with your list, but I disagree with P&P Vs FTR and Baker's promo. Because it's a good thing they called the audible before something really bad happened in that match to Cash Wheeler or someone else. And I seriously have no idea what they are doing with Britt? Cause she essentially ran down the crowd like a heel and the crowd still went D.M.D.


----------



## ProjectGargano

the_hound said:


> wont be long until the explosion cage matches and electrified cage matches show up in the dub


It must be difficult to live with the AEW success. Hey, you could always see Reginald vs Carmela on the other channel.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Jet_420 said:


> I want to agree with your list, but I disagree with P&P Vs FTR and Baker's promo. Because it's a good thing they called the audible before something really bad happened in that match to Cash Wheeler or someone else. And I seriously have no idea what they are doing with Britt? Cause she essentially ran down the crowd like a heel and the crowd still went D.M.D.


The problem with Brit's promo was that she talked like she going to introduce a new member to her team, and then nothing happened. I was expecting a new face to show up in that promo that would join Brit and Rebel. She talked how Rebel couldn't protect her and she needed someone to, and then it was yada yada dmd. Like what?


----------



## MEMS

Rhetro said:


> You have zero comprehension of what wrestling is. Real wrestling Oldschool wrestling. You say this as a tea totalling moron who is sooo upset cause you think that match was GCW. Your wrong. That was an oldschool stampede wrestling Memphis throwback in every way. It was a brilliant match.
> 
> if you couldn’t comprehend that, then go watch wwe With the tweens


I'm 40 years old and have been watching wrestling for over 30 years. I've seen it all. I'm just not an ignorant fool that enjoys watching toothless, no talent, dirtbags use pizza cutters and broken glass as weapons in a wrestling match. 

That match is why the stereotype of wrestling fans as dumb white trash exists. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## DZ Crew

Rhetro said:


> They did an outstanding job of giving Gage a rub, just enough to express his style but just enough to show he’s still a wrestler.
> All in all, after a match like that, who can say that Jericho isn’t the absolute GOAT.
> Tonight Jericho showed me he’s the best ever. And No I don’t want to hear any nit picking whiny little jabs or criticisms. Trust me on this. He just turned in a career performer at 50. That’s the equivalent of a comedy actor hitting it out of the park in the years best drama.
> 
> The Fucking GOAT


Michaels, Hart, Angle, Guerrero Bryan would like to have a word about who's the GOAT. Jericho used to be a top tier worker back in the day. It's not being nitpicky to point out that's he's out of shape, gassed and can't pull off his moves as well anymore. Dude needs to retire and this match was further proof of that. As for Gage, he's as piss poor of a worker as I thought. Guy doesn't belong on national television with that crap.


----------



## MEMS

Randy Lahey said:


> Go watch WWE. It's more your style


I watch and enjoy some WWE just as I watched the first 90 minutes tonight and enjoyed it. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

To be honest, the show didn't do much for me from an in-ring perspective. I'm a 'workrate guy' so that's relevant to me and there have been far better Dynamites in that department.

But in terms of the storytelling and flow, it was superbly done. Very entertaining, easy to watch and that feeling of what will happen next that WWE long ago ceased to have.

Things like the way Hangman was presented are important in projecting AEW as a big league alternative. His entire entrance made him look like a bonafide star and with the fan reaction you got the sense he is a big f'n deal.

The match I was looking forward to most, FTR vs. PnP, was good but the ending was unfortunate and the lack of crowd heat a bit disappointing for a match months in the making. I was hoping Ortiz/Santana would get a big win to be honest, but after Hager beat Wardlow and Jericho beat Spears, I guess The Pinnacle needed a win again.

Main event is exactly what I expected. They had to go ultraviolent because that's the only thing Gage specializes in and anything else would've been an unmitigated disaster. And they brought the gore and shock value to make this a true 'labor' for Jericho. I've seen tons of matches like this over the years, but the majority of people who don't watch indies or Japan won't have, and it was very risque for national TV. Gage shouldn't be brought back IMO, his niche is the indies and he has no shelf life in a national promotion outside of the one-shot appearance. When this series is over for Jericho, they ought to play up the mental effect it has on him, not just the physical effect. MJF is making him suffer in every way imaginable.

The 10-man elimination match was really fun. It had some pretty out there moments, like the basketball spot, but the fans were glued to it and the storytelling and drama can't be faulted. When it came down to the four main guys, Kenny and the Bucks vs. Hangman, it was electric. To be honest, I thought the outcome was booked perfectly. Dark Order are loyal to Hangman but are still a midcard group and it should take a unit like Hangman/Mox/Kingston/Darby/Kazarian to beat them or else it cheapens the whole idea of The Elite. Like them or not, these were five guys each wearing a title belt and way too high in the pecking order to lose to the DO. Hangman will find a way to get his title shot, be it at All Out, Grand Slam or Full Gear.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

I get the feeling the love for AEW is literally because WWE (Raw) is that bad right now...seeing Jericho is enough to keep me watching tho


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MEMS said:


> I watch and enjoy some WWE just as I watched the first 90 minutes tonight and enjoyed it.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


I don't get it, you can like some things on the show but as soon as you mention the stuff you don't it's all "WWE shill" this and that.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Erik. said:


>


-WWE logo in the corner of WCW footage 
I hate when they do that.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

the_hound said:


> wont be long until the explosion cage matches and electrified cage matches show up in the dub


hey heres a thought if all you are gonna do is cry about shit go watch something else no one is holding a gun to yuor head making you watch how miserable is your life that you waste 2 hours on Wednesday night watching something you dont enjoy


----------



## 3venflow

They almost hit 7k tonight. Fans also got Dark/Elevation tapings before and after the show. It's still going right now with OC, PAC and others in matches. So definitely value for money besides the Dynamite.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420540399555334145


----------



## Asuka842

The opening match was fantastic!! Just awesome stuff. However, I really question having Page lose and trying to drag out this story when he’s THIS HOT!!

Archer vs. Tanahashi should slap!!

For as much as AEW does so well, it is so disappointing to see how the booking for the women has not really improved much. Also I think Julia Hart has a lot of potential. But she should not be getting Dynamite matches right now when women like Tay and Deeb and Riho cannot get on the show.

Jericho vs. Gage was insane!! I was shocked that they went as far as they did, but boy was I glad to see it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

From pwinsider 

“AEW star Cash Wheeler suffered what was described to PWInsider.com as "really bad cut" to his arm during his tag match against Santana and Ortiz. 

AEW went right to the finish shortly after Wheeler was shoved off the ropes and his arm connected with the metal between the ring post and the turnbuckles. It was a completely freak thing.

Wheeler was immediately treated by AEW medical staff and we are told is now OK in the back. There is no word whether he will miss any action at this point”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> From pwinsider
> 
> “AEW star Cash Wheeler suffered what was described to PWInsider.com as "really bad cut" to his arm during his tag match against Santana and Ortiz.
> 
> AEW went right to the finish shortly after Wheeler was shoved off the ropes and his arm connected with the metal between the ring post and the turnbuckles. It was a completely freak thing.
> 
> Wheeler was immediately treated by AEW medical staff and we are told is now OK in the back. There is no word whether he will miss any action at this point”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear it's not something as serious as a break.

Wish a speedy recovery.


----------



## Prosper

Dynamite Review:

-Loved the 10 man tag match. Crowd was nuclear. The homage to Space Jam was great, it was one of my favorite movies as a kid. Hangman's entrance made him look like a real star and a top babyface for AEW. The booking here was perfectly done and it went down exactly how it should have with Hangman making the epic comeback only to lose at the end. I'm digging Hangman's new music by the way. It's similar enough to the old music that it's not completely different while also adding a little bit of oomph to it. Good ending here. You have crowd favorite Silver and Hangman as the final 2 and they didn't make Omega or the Young Bucks look weak at all. Good call having the Elite win. You could tell that their loss really deflated the crowd though, they really wanted Hangman winning this. Now Hangman has to find his way to Omega through a different storyline.

-The PAC/Andrade interview was cool. Andrade trying to take the Lucha Bros away from PAC by buttering them up with top-scale limo service. Enjoying the story so far, but I'd enjoy anything involving my boy PAC. Can't wait for the 4 - 5 star matches to come between El Idolo and Death Triangle.

-Didn't really like the Ricky Starks/Brian Cage segment, kind of fell flat because the booking was so basic. Heel has a celebration and the babyface ruins it. Traditional wrestling segment 101. Starks is good on the mic and reminds me of a young Rock, but this Cage feud needs to end pretty soon.

-TANAHASHI!! I popped for this. The guy is a legend in Japan and I've loved everything I've seen from him on Youtube. Has an air of charisma to him you can't really teach. Bummer that the Archer/Tanahashi match is happening in Japan and not Dynamite, but it IS New Japan's title so can't be too mad about it. I'll still be watching the match though as I'm sure many AEW fans will be doing as well. I'm sure we will get Tanahashi on Dynamite in the future, but we'll have to wait a little longer. Moxley's promo was FIRE though and could be hyping a Mox vs Tanahashi match for one of the big upcoming shows.

-FTR vs Santana and Ortiz was going well until they had to abruptly end it due to Cash breaking his arm. Good match up until then though. PnP are in phenomenal shape right now, I think they have been told their time is coming soon. They'll run it back again in the future when Cash is healed, hopefully on a bigger stage at a major PPV for the tag gold.

-Dope Britt Baker promo as always. I wonder who her new backup muscle will be?

-As said earlier, the Darby Allin promo when he dropped the "Best in the World" line gave me goosebumps. Punk in AEW is 100% confirmed now. I would debut him at All Out but debuting him on Rampage would make a statement that their 2nd show is can't miss. Darby Allin vs CM Punk would be epic AF. Can't wait.

-Hikuleo vs Archer was decent enough for a hoss fight. They beat the shit out of each other. Decent defense for Archer. He will probably be dropping back to New Japan shortly though. At least he got the clean Moxley win out of it. 

-Nice brawl between Black and Cody, it just sucks that they are rushing this for Homecoming because of the shitty game show Cody has to film. Get off of your Hollywood shit and focus on wrestling for a minute my guy. Hopefully the match ends in a no contest and they do Cody/Black II at All Out with Black winning. (if Cody can make it)

-Miro is one of the best things on the show right now. Loved the promo and how he always hyped up his wife as being the hottest woman on Earth haha.

-The 6 man tag did nothing for me. Didn't even pay attention to it. Just waiting for Christian to hopefully turn on Jungle Boy. Could be happening next week.

-Thunder Rosa baby!! Love this woman. She's over AF. But even she couldn't get a good match out of Julia Hart. She sucks and there's no reason for her to be wrestling on Dynamite. Kind of made Rosa look bad which is a negative in my book. All good though, we're getting Thunder Rosa vs Britt Baker soon.

-Jericho vs Gage was brutal as hell as we all expected. The Hurricanrana on the glass, the light bulb smashing, and the pizza cutter were all gruesome. Jericho's selling was ON POINT tonight. When he was hit over the head with the light bulb I could almost feel his pain as he was shivering lol, great stuff from the OG. Gage brought it tonight and had the crowd HOT after they kind of died off after the Hangman disappointment.

Really good show tonight. AEW continues to deliver. Can't wait for Cody vs Black next week, I just wish it had more build. If Cody wasn't filming they could have told a great story leading into the PPV. Oh well.

*Overall: 7.5/10*


----------



## ShadowCounter

yeahright2 said:


> We all know the "Best in the world" is Jericho. He used that line before Punk


Actually they both stole that line from Bryan Danielson when the crowds at ROH would chant that too him each match. At least Punk admitted it.


----------



## Prosper

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> From pwinsider
> 
> “AEW star Cash Wheeler suffered what was described to PWInsider.com as "really bad cut" to his arm during his tag match against Santana and Ortiz.
> 
> AEW went right to the finish shortly after Wheeler was shoved off the ropes and his arm connected with the metal between the ring post and the turnbuckles. It was a completely freak thing.
> 
> Wheeler was immediately treated by AEW medical staff and we are told is now OK in the back. There is no word whether he will miss any action at this point”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good news.


----------



## Bit Bitterson

I couldn’t possibly review this show tonight! I’m exhausted! Four star show, barring a few injuries that did suck a bit of the life out.
Otherwise I’d have given it a five.


----------



## bdon

Prosper said:


> Really good show tonight. AEW continues to deliver. Can't wait for Cody vs Black next week, I just wish it had more build. If Cody wasn't filming they could have told a great story leading into the PPV. Oh well.


Just like Brodie Lee a year ago, Cody is only going to put the guy over, so that he can go do his Hollywood show and return to get his win back.


----------



## Rhetro

MEMS said:


> I'm 40 years old and have been watching wrestling for over 30 years. I've seen it all. I'm just not an ignorant fool that enjoys watching toothless, no talent, dirtbags use pizza cutters and broken glass as weapons in a wrestling match.
> 
> That match is why the stereotype of wrestling fans as dumb white trash exists.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


 Typical response from someone who decided their opinion before the match started. FYI I’m close to you in your numbers. I take performances and circumstances for what they are. It’s called enjoy art. Enjoying things. I’m no gore wrestling fan. I take it as I appreciate the situation. Your a snob.


----------



## Rhetro

DZ Crew said:


> Michaels, Hart, Angle, Guerrero Bryan would like to have a word about who's the GOAT. Jericho used to be a top tier worker back in the day. It's not being nitpicky to point out that's he's out of shape, gassed and can't pull off his moves as well anymore. Dude needs to retire and this match was further proof of that. As for Gage, he's as piss poor of a worker as I thought. Guy doesn't belong on national television with that crap.


Let me know when any of those guys carried a company in their 50s and had the ability to work technical matches to gore matches and everything in between. Sacrificing his body for the program on a Wednesday night.
I’ll tell you I’m the biggest Bret mark in here. No one has ever abs I mean ever had the longevity of Jericho.


----------



## Prosper

bdon said:


> Just like Brodie Lee a year ago, Cody is only going to put the guy over, so that he can go do his Hollywood show and return to get his win back.


I really hope Homecoming ends in a no contest with Black killing Cody, that would set my mind at peace that Cody beats the shit out of Black at All Out if the 2nd match happens there hopefully, just to lose in the end to a vicious Black Mass.


----------



## bdon

Prosper said:


> I really hope Homecoming ends in a no contest with Black killing Cody, that would set my mind at peace that Cody beats the shit out of Black at All Out if the 2nd match happens there hopefully, just to lose in the end to a vicious Black Mass.


Cody is just going to pull the Brodie story again. Don’t get your hopes up. Cody is getting his win back, and the fans will point to him losing to Black as evidence that Cody is a swell guy


----------



## Prosper

bdon said:


> Cody is just going to pull the Brodie story again. Don’t get your hopes up. Cody is getting his win back, and the fans will point to him losing to Black as evidence that Cody is a swell guy


You won't hear that from me this time lol


----------



## DZ Crew

Rhetro said:


> Let me know when any of those guys carried a company in their 50s and had the ability to work technical matches to gore matches and everything in between. Sacrificing his body for the program on a Wednesday night.
> I’ll tell you I’m the biggest Bret mark in here. No one has ever abs I mean ever had the longevity of Jericho.


He had no choice but to carry the company because he was the only legitimate main event level talent they had when AEW started. Just because he can do a gorefest match with a toothless former drug addict doesn't mean he should. And I've seen Jericho's attempts at a technical match in 2021 and they're nowhere near good. He's sloppy and botches are far too common. The guy is gonna hurt himself or get someone else hurt. The guy needs to either hang it up or only wrestle at ppvs against guys who can actually work and can carry the work rate for the match. Aside from still being a good mic worker, he's out of shape and his age is showing hard. Nothing wrong with that, everyone gets old but he needs to stop pretending that he's 30 and can still go with the younger generation. Jericho was one of my favorites growing up, it's sad to see him like this.


----------



## La Parka

The main event was horrendous.

I thought Nick Gage was suppose to be this big badass.

Fake glass and fake tubes, lmaooo


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Prosper said:


> Dynamite Review:
> 
> -Loved the 10 man tag match. Crowd was nuclear. The homage to Space Jam was great, it was one of my favorite movies as a kid. Hangman's entrance made him look like a real star and a top babyface for AEW. The booking here was perfectly done and it went down exactly how it should have with Hangman making the epic comeback only to lose at the end. I'm digging Hangman's new music by the way. It's similar enough to the old music that it's not completely different while also adding a little bit of oomph to it. Good ending here. You have crowd favorite Silver and Hangman as the final 2 and they didn't make Omega or the Young Bucks look weak at all. Good call having the Elite win. You could tell that their loss really deflated the crowd though, they really wanted Hangman winning this. Now Hangman has to find his way to Omega through a different storyline.
> 
> -The PAC/Andrade interview was cool. Andrade trying to take the Lucha Bros away from PAC by buttering them up with top-scale limo service. Enjoying the story so far, but I'd enjoy anything involving my boy PAC. Can't wait for the 4 - 5 star matches to come between El Idolo and Death Triangle.
> 
> -Didn't really like the Ricky Starks/Brian Cage segment, kind of fell flat because the booking was so basic. Heel has a celebration and the babyface ruins it. Traditional wrestling segment 101. Starks is good on the mic and reminds me of a young Rock, but this Cage feud needs to end pretty soon.
> 
> -TANAHASHI!! I popped for this. The guy is a legend in Japan and I've loved everything I've seen from him on Youtube. Has an air of charisma to him you can't really teach. Bummer that the Archer/Tanahashi match is happening in Japan and not Dynamite, but it IS New Japan's title so can't be too mad about it. I'll still be watching the match though as I'm sure many AEW fans will be doing as well. I'm sure we will get Tanahashi on Dynamite in the future, but we'll have to wait a little longer. Moxley's promo was FIRE though and could be hyping a Mox vs Tanahashi match for one of the big upcoming shows.
> 
> -FTR vs Santana and Ortiz was going well until they had to abruptly end it due to Cash breaking his arm. Good match up until then though. PnP are in phenomenal shape right now, I think they have been told their time is coming soon. They'll run it back again in the future when Cash is healed, hopefully on a bigger stage at a major PPV for the tag gold.
> 
> -Dope Britt Baker promo as always. *I wonder who her new backup muscle will be?*
> 
> -As said earlier, the Darby Allin promo when he dropped the "Best in the World" line gave me goosebumps. Punk in AEW is 100% confirmed now. I would debut him at All Out but debuting him on Rampage would make a statement that their 2nd show is can't miss. Darby Allin vs CM Punk would be epic AF. Can't wait.
> 
> -Hikuleo vs Archer was decent enough for a hoss fight. They beat the shit out of each other. Decent defense for Archer. He will probably be dropping back to New Japan shortly though. At least he got the clean Moxley win out of it.
> 
> -Nice brawl between Black and Cody, it just sucks that they are rushing this for Homecoming because of the shitty game show Cody has to film. Get off of your Hollywood shit and focus on wrestling for a minute my guy. Hopefully the match ends in a no contest and they do Cody/Black II at All Out with Black winning. (if Cody can make it)
> 
> -Miro is one of the best things on the show right now. Loved the promo and how he always hyped up his wife as being the hottest woman on Earth haha.
> 
> -The 6 man tag did nothing for me. Didn't even pay attention to it. Just waiting for Christian to hopefully turn on Jungle Boy. Could be happening next week.
> 
> -Thunder Rosa baby!! Love this woman. She's over AF. But even she couldn't get a good match out of Julia Hart. She sucks and there's no reason for her to be wrestling on Dynamite. Kind of made Rosa look bad which is a negative in my book. All good though, we're getting Thunder Rosa vs Britt Baker soon.
> 
> -Jericho vs Gage was brutal as hell as we all expected. The Hurricanrana on the glass, the light bulb smashing, and the pizza cutter were all gruesome. Jericho's selling was ON POINT tonight. When he was hit over the head with the light bulb I could almost feel his pain as he was shivering lol, great stuff from the OG. Gage brought it tonight and had the crowd HOT after they kind of died off after the Hangman disappointment.
> 
> Really good show tonight. AEW continues to deliver. Can't wait for Cody vs Black next week, I just wish it had more build. If Cody wasn't filming they could have told a great story leading into the PPV. Oh well.
> 
> *Overall: 7.5/10*


It just hit me. Paige Van Zant.


----------



## Prosper

ripcitydisciple said:


> It just hit me. Paige Van Zant.


Oh shit I think you're right. Yeah it's definitely her. That should be great.


----------



## thorn123

so enthusiastic and happy being an AEW fan


----------



## Erik.

La Parka said:


> The main event was horrendous.
> 
> I thought Nick Gage was suppose to be this big badass.
> 
> Fake glass and fake tubes, lmaooo


Wrestling...... is fake.....

Next you'll be telling me the pizza cutter was actually blunt and gimmicked....

oh... wait.


----------



## Soul_Body

FWIW the Domino’s PiP ad during the pizza cutter spot was just fucking TREMENDOUS.


----------



## DZ Crew

Erik. said:


> Wrestling...... is fake.....
> 
> Next you'll be telling me the pizza cutter was actually blunt and gimmicked....
> 
> oh... wait.


Doesn't mean you have to go out there and make it look even more phoney. There's a difference between two guys going out there and having an athletic contest that has a predetermined finish and a carny sideshow act. I know magic isn't real, doesn’t mean I want the magician to show me exactly how it's done while he's doin it.


----------



## Soul_Body

One more thing. Remember when folks thought Jericho in AEW was going to be some light comedy and "remember all the wacky stuff you got into when you were a scamp?".

Instead, he seems to have gone full on Crazy Grandpa mode. "Throw me from the top of the cage? Sure! Have some deathmatch maniac use my forehead as a cutting board with a pizza cutter? Love the idea!" What's next? Pirahna? Bed of Nails?

Not saying it's a bad thing, I think that people owe Jericho an apology for thinking he was going to pull some quasi-Triple H burying young talent. He put over OC clean as a whistle several times, and when you add the feud vs the Elite, and now MJF, he's been doing the grizzled veteran helping the next generation role PERFECTLY.


----------



## CM Buck

Skipped orgy match to the end. I actually liked the finish. Interested to see how they get to all out

Celebration was quick and painless 

Loved the ftr PNP match. Nothing fancy, great solid wrestling. Santana is a star

Archer vs haku Jr was great hoss stuff

Death match was fine for garbage wrestling. I was distracted by Nick looking like Mark briscoe and present day hbks love child. The stip next week just pisses me off.

5 out of 10


----------



## Erik.

DZ Crew said:


> Doesn't mean you have to go out there and make it look even more phoney. There's a difference between two guys going out there and having an athletic contest that has a predetermined finish and a carny sideshow act. I know magic isn't real, doesn’t mean I want the magician to show me exactly how it's done while he's doin it.


No, because YOU suspend your belief at a magic show.

Just like many people do when watching wrestling.

Hardcore wrestling looks phoney, that's how it's always been. But it doesn't stop people from enjoying it. Over analysing the littlest things in wrestling removes the fun from wrestling. If you're not watching wrestling for fun, then in all honesty what are you watching for.

I can understand people not liking that type of match and that type of style. But dismissing something fake as being fake just screams of hating on something for the sake of it.


----------



## La Parka

Erik. said:


> Wrestling...... is fake.....
> 
> Next you'll be telling me the pizza cutter was actually blunt and gimmicked....
> 
> oh... wait.


Nick Gage has actually called out AEW for using fake props in their deathmatches. I find it humorous that even AEW can neuter the only thing that Nick Gage has to offer.


----------



## Mister Sinister

I turned it off. I'm not watching garbage wrestling. I don't care whose feelings I offend. It's garbage. There is garbage in the ring. It's not wrestling.

Between the basketball bullshit, the near-death botched dive in the opening match and the hobo with a pizza cutter in the main event, Jim Cornette is going to turn into Ultimate Warrior and lose his mind.


----------



## Erik.

La Parka said:


> Nick Gage has actually called out AEW for using fake props in their deathmatches. I find it humorous that even AEW can neuter the only thing that Nick Gage has to offer.


You sir have been worked marvellously.

Deathmatches for the most part have always been smoke and mirrors. Nick Gage criticising AEW for using fake props is nothing more than Nick Gage making it seem like he doesn't use fake props in his deathmatches because he portrays himself as some sort of deathmatch king because he blades a lot and has a higher pain threshold than most men.


----------



## DammitChrist

Mister Sinister said:


> I turned it off. I'm not watching garbage wrestling. I don't care whose feelings I offend. It's garbage. There is garbage in the ring. It's not wrestling.


That whole crowd would disagree with you there since they enjoyed that type of wrestling


----------



## La Parka

Erik. said:


> You sir have been worked marvellously.
> 
> Deathmatches for the most part have always been smoke and mirrors. Nick Gage criticising AEW for using fake props is nothing more than Nick Gage making it seem like he doesn't use fake props in his deathmatches because he portrays himself as some sort of deathmatch king because he blades a lot and has a higher pain threshold than most men.


David Arquette would like a word with you.. 

hell even Zack fucking Ryder had a more brutal hardcore match than anything AEW has produced


----------



## Erik.

La Parka said:


> David Arquette would like a word with you..
> 
> hell even Zack fucking Ryder had a more brutal hardcore match than anything AEW has produced
> View attachment 105269


Well done, you've shown me the outcome of a deathmatch.

I assume you watched the Cardona/Gage match, right?

The one that involved light tubes (Used tonight in AEW), steel chairs (Used monthly in AEW), blading (Used monhtly in AEW), breakaway glass (Used tonight in AEW), pizza cutter (Used tonight in AEW).

Main difference? AEW use was in a more controlled environment probably due to the fact it was live on TNT.

If they had the same match in a GCW setting - it's likely you'd have seen a lot more brutal match, using the exact same 'props' that were used in tonights Dynamite.


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> Skipped orgy match to the end. I actually liked the finish. Interested to see how they get to all out


The finish was so well done and logical. Page walks away having eliminated one of the THREE Elite members before the numbers Game becomes too much. Omega going crazy on him with the V-Triggers and OWA. Everyone walks away looking better.



Mister Sinister said:


> I turned it off. I'm not watching garbage wrestling. I don't care whose feelings I offend. It's garbage. There is garbage in the ring. It's not wrestling.
> 
> Between the basketball bullshit, the near-death botched dive in the opening match and the hobo with a pizza cutter in the main event, Jim Cornette is going to turn into Ultimate Warrior and lose his mind.


Boo fucking hoo. Cornette can go jackoff to more men fucking his wife. Who gives a shit what he thinks? Don’t we have a thread specifically for him?



La Parka said:


> David Arquette would like a word with you..
> 
> hell even Zack fucking Ryder had a more brutal hardcore match than anything AEW has produced
> View attachment 105269


Wahhhh. The big promotion on national television can’t do deathmatches as realistically as GCW. Wahhhh.

Back to the E forums, Bub.


----------



## Erik.

bdon said:


> The finish was so well done and logical. Page walks away having eliminated one of the THREE Elite members before the numbers Game becomes too much. Omega going crazy on him with the V-Triggers and OWA. Everyone walks away looking better.












Pre-pandemic vs. Now.


----------



## DZ Crew

DammitChrist said:


> That whole crowd would disagree with you there since they enjoyed that type of wrestling


Idk, personally I didn't think the crowd was all that hot for this match. I heard a small pop for the pizza cutter but that's about it. Death matches have a niche audience that's even smaller than AEWs. Even putting aside the logistics of the match, what sense does this make in the grand scheme of things? You follow up this brutal hardcore match with a traditional match with an old luchador? That's like following up getting shot with a slap on the hand. The booking of this whole feud has been atrocious and doesn't make any sense. Jericho and MJF should know better than this.


----------



## La Parka

bdon said:


> Wahhhh. The big promotion on national television can’t do deathmatches as realistically as GCW. Wahhhh.
> 
> Back to the E forums, Bub.


I know the guy who's known for crying about Cody Rhodes in 50 percent of his posts isn't calling someone else a whiner, lmao. 

Heres an idea. If you can't do a deathmatch, don't advertise it.


----------



## La Parka

Erik. said:


> Well done, you've shown me the outcome of a deathmatch.
> 
> I assume you watched the Cardona/Gage match, right?
> 
> The one that involved light tubes (Used tonight in AEW), steel chairs (Used monthly in AEW), blading (Used monhtly in AEW), breakaway glass (Used tonight in AEW), pizza cutter (Used tonight in AEW).
> 
> Main difference? AEW use was in a more controlled environment probably due to the fact it was live on TNT.
> 
> If they had the same match in a GCW setting - it's likely you'd have seen a lot more brutal match, using the exact same 'props' that were used in tonights Dynamite.


Of course I didn't watch it. I don't like deathmatch wrestling but I dislike fake deathmatch wrestling even more.

The light tubes in AEW were obviously fake, as was the glass. I'm guessing the majority of the GCW deathmatch props were was real given the aftermath.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Another amazing “Dynamite”!

My random thoughts:

1. That opening entrance for Hangman and The Dark Order was beyond awesome. It reminded me of something you’d see in an Avengers movie. I marked out big time! The Elite’s entrance, of course, was such a contrast - campy and silly - but still lots of fun. Those entrances were just so good.






2. The elimination match was as good as I hoped. I liked that every member of the Dark Order got his chance to sign - especially my two favorites, Stu Grayson and Jon Silver. I was pretty bummed that Hangman’s team lost, but I guess it’s all part of the overall plan.

3. It was pretty wild seeing Tanahashi on Dynamite again, this time issuing a challenge for the IWGP U.S. title. The “Forbidden Door” just keeps opening a bit wider. I won’t be satisfied, however, until I see Kota Ibushi come face to face with Kenny again. 

4. I hope Cash Wheeler will be okay and have a speedy recovery.

5. Stupid me. I didn’t think that Rampage in Chicago announcement was a big deal, but then after Darby’s promo it all made sense. I remember Dave Meltzer saying how AEW has to load up Rampage to make a big first impression, and it doesn’t get bigger than C.M. Punk making his debut (if that’s the plan).

6. The Cody-Malakai Black segment was great. Poor Fuego. 

7. The main event was pretty crazy - I never thought I’d see light tubes being used on national TV - but I think AEW went right up to a certain line but (thankfully) didn’t cross it. I do hope this is the last hardcore match we see for a while. Hardcore stuff is fine when they’re few and far in between.

8. So excited to see Judi again! I hope AEW plays up the fact that it was Jericho who forced Judi to unmask in WCW.


----------



## Erik.

La Parka said:


> Of course I didn't watch it. I don't like deathmatch wrestling but I dislike fake deathmatch wrestling even more.
> 
> The light tubes in AEW were obviously fake, as was the glass. I'm guessing the majority of the GCW deathmatch props were was real given the aftermath.


Luckily for you, I watched both.

They were equally as "fake" in the GCW deathmatch.


----------



## La Parka

Erik. said:


> Luckily for you, I watched both.
> 
> They were equally as "fake" in the GCW deathmatch.


How did Ryder get cut up then? they must have some shitty fake glass in GCW if it can do that damage.


----------



## DZ Crew

I love how almost any criticism of AEW is usually met with being called a wwe schill. I commend AEW when they do something right, I shit on them when they put garbage like this on or give guys like Pockets a world title match. I do the same when wwe puts on bad segments. I criticize because I expect better, especially when guys like Jericho know better.


----------



## DammitChrist

Chris Jericho put on one hell of an awesome performance tonight though, and he's 50 years old too; which is even more impressive/commendable of him.


----------



## Erik.

La Parka said:


> How did Ryder get cut up then? they must have some shitty fake glass in GCW if it can do that damage.


You're literally arguing with someone who watched both matches when you yourself have admitted you didn't watch. 

The glass was fake in both matches. It shattered the exact same way and light tubes don't hurt at all when being hit by them (It's the dust you need to worry about), however debris and shards on the floor are still going to do damage if you land on them funny.

Bob Holly proved what landing funny can do to you when a standard WWE table, that they've used for years, lacerated his back in one of the sickest cuts in WWE history. 

Like I said, AEWs was controlled violence in a live TV on a national station form. GCW was violence that was controlled but without restriction. 

Simple as that.

Criticise the match all you want and their use of breakaway glass, light tubes, the lot - but that's deathmatch wrestling in a nut shell. Smoke, mirrors and blood.


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420543634676539394


----------



## La Parka

Erik. said:


> Like I said, AEWs was controlled violence in a live TV on a national station form. GCW was violence that was controlled but without restriction.
> 
> Simple as that.
> 
> Criticise the match all you want and their use of breakaway glass, light tubes, the lot - but that's deathmatch wrestling in a nut shell. Smoke, mirrors and blood.


Without restriction would've been a lot better. If there's no scars afterwards. Whats the point? just by looking at Nick Gage's skull you can tell he does real shit. Nothing that happened in that AEW match was giving anyone scars. Just like the big mattress at blood and guts. It was advertised as hardcore and it was tamer than Cena and JBL's last man standing match.


----------



## Brad Boyd

-So the 10 man tag team match had to be terrible? Or do the Dark Order and Bucks know how to do anything aside from high spots? That was an embarassing display of gymnastics during the opener. Made a great worker like Adam Page look like shit. And I know Omega has his moments of being good too, but I know I can expect some bs matches on his part too. And I couldn't help but cringe at some of the work he put in that match.

-Death match was fun. Curious to know what MJFs challenges for Jericho will lead to.

-I also like how Blade is being used so prominently in Matt Hardy's stable. I'm digging that feud more than I expected to, but maybe because I point out a lot of flaws in what AEW's doing right now, especially with their main event program, inserting Dark Order into everything Page is involved in etc. So this Matt Hardy vs Christian feud stands out because of all these flawed programs.

- Thunder Rosa ass is looking amazing. Not the most attractive woman, but very talented & one hell of a behind.

- I'm liking Starks vs. Cage. And happy that Archer is being used but I am not fond of titles from other promotions being defended in AEW. It's a waste of tv time and they should just use one belt in a similar fashion to what the European title was in WWF or something.


----------



## RogueSlayer

Replace JR on commentary with Don Callis please

Also Space Jam 3 needs to have the elite all star squad 😎

Opening match was awesome and the best part of the show by far.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Can Excalibur fuck off from commentary and just go with JR and Tony? I couldn't think of a worse commentator outside of maybe Byron Saxton, hell give Taz the spot.


----------



## thorn123

If the million plus viewers from last week tune in again they will be happy


----------



## chronoxiong

AEW Fight for the Fallen was pretty good this week. Nice opening 10 man tag team match and I laughed at the Elite's entrance. I still dont know which Young Buck is which, but one of them was making in his shots into the basketball hoop. Lengthy match too with the near falls until Omega finally landed the One Winged Angel for the win. Decent promo from Ricky Starks. We sure got to see some old faces from TNT on this show though. Konnan came out with Santana and Ortiz in their match against FTR. And then Haku came out with Hikuleo IWGP US Championship match against Lance Archer. 

The Trios match was okay as the crowd was hot for the Jurassic Express and Christian. That booty of Thunder Rosa is finally back on AEW. Her match against Julia Hart was below average but that wasn't Rosa's fault. And that No Rules Match between Jericho and Nick Gage was nuts. Some of the stuff they were doing to each other. Jericho took a lot of bumps and shots for a 50 year old man. You wont see this in the WWE anymore. Next up for Jericho is another familiar face on TNT. Juventud Guerrera! Can't wait to see that match up for some reason!


----------



## EmbassyForever

AEW is on fire rn. Damn what a fun show


----------



## rich110991

I’m not going to pretend that I like the pizza cutter, or the “carving up”, or MJF shouting “stab him” - but I’m going to try and let it go 😂 because…

AEW is the place to be. Darby delivered the line perfectly 🔥 So much hype! That moment will live forever.


----------



## A PG Attitude

rich110991 said:


> I’m not going to pretend that I like the pizza cutter, or the “carving up”, or MJF shouting “stab him” - but I’m going to try and let it go 😂 because…
> 
> AEW is the place to be. Darby delivered the line perfectly 🔥 So much hype! That moment will live forever.


When Darby delivered that line I thought that that's moment that will be a moment that's played back in AEW documentaries years from now. Great moment.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Fun fun show

watched the main event in bits - forwarding and rewinding 

that Hangman / Dark Order entrance though

:banderas


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420710565677309953

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

La Parka said:


> Without restriction would've been a lot better. If there's no scars afterwards. Whats the point? just by looking at Nick Gage's skull you can tell he does real shit. Nothing that happened in that AEW match was giving anyone scars. Just like the big mattress at blood and guts. It was advertised as hardcore and it was tamer than Cena and JBL's last man standing match.


The scars on his head tell me he blades far too deep for a more crimson looking mask.

Blading isn't fake whatever way you spin it. Jericho literally bladed last night.

Damn wrestling for not being real ey.


----------



## Jedah

Not quite as good as Road Rager and Fyter Fest night one, but still a great show.

The opener should have been the main event. It was never going to be possible to rival the energy seen in that match, and you saw it through the rest of the night. All the other matches felt worse than they could have been because the crowd spent so much energy on that opener. *Either way, Hangman is in the stratosphere. He needs to win the title at All Out. If they don't pull the trigger there, they risk cooling him off permanently.*

Looking forward to see where this Andrade vs. Death Triangle thing goes. Chavo is a big improvement over Vickie. Andrade vs. PAC at All Out seems to be the direction and it will be awesome.

Black and Miro are awesome. That is all. I just wonder what Black is gonna do at All Out now.

Tanahashi coming in is the biggest NJPW cross yet by far. I guess he takes the US title from Archer now before All Out, because the company signaled him vs. Mox as the direction for Chicago, which is...what they should do. Looking forward to that.

I can see what some of you see in Julia Hart now. Very pleasant looking and has a bubbly personality. Could be the bubbly babyface in the division and she's young. Glad she got some TV time. The standout of those three for sure.

Speaking of the women's division - again, was that trios match really necessary? Could have done another women's match to get more shine on its people.

The main event did its job, but I wasn't so much into seeing a 50 year old man put his body through that. Jericho is dedicated though. Can't ever take that away from him. He's committed to seeing this story through. I had him fingered to win at All Out, but with CM Punk coming, MJF basically has to, because that would be a fantastic first feud for Punk.

Either way, AEW has been on its game since the fans came back. All Out week is going to be something. All these new guys, CM Punk and Bryan coming in, Tanahashi coming in for a spell, the people on the original roster emerging as stars...AEW is doing almost everything right. What a time for the wrestling world!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol

so true


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420564127433564161


----------



## Sefus12

Erik. said:


> Well done, you've shown me the outcome of a deathmatch.
> 
> I assume you watched the Cardona/Gage match, right?
> 
> The one that involved light tubes (Used tonight in AEW), steel chairs (Used monthly in AEW), blading (Used monhtly in AEW), breakaway glass (Used tonight in AEW), pizza cutter (Used tonight in AEW).
> 
> Main difference? AEW use was in a more controlled environment probably due to the fact it was live on TNT.
> 
> If they had the same match in a GCW setting - it's likely you'd have seen a lot more brutal match, using the exact same 'props' that were used in tonights Dynamite.


Would you prefer thy stabbed each other with homemade prison shanks instead?


----------



## Erik.

Sefus12 said:


> Would you prefer thy stabbed each other with homemade prison shanks instead?


Of course not - I don't watch wrestling because it's real.

So I don't complain when something like a deathmatch uses props that aren't actually intended to hurt people severely.

And by following the conversation, like I assume a smart American like yourself has, you'd understand that.


----------



## Geeee

ripcitydisciple said:


> It just hit me. Paige Van Zant.


That would be cool. I was thinking maybe Serena Deeb because it would be an excuse to have her on Dynamite and could set her up as a challenger for Britt when things inevitably fall apart.

Paige is a legit MMA fighter but she's smaller than Britt, so it would be kind of weird visually for her to be Britt's heater lol


----------



## P Thriller

Am I really supposed to take this show seriously? 

You have your World Champion and his buddies dressed up like Space jam. You have some low life using a pizza cutter on another man's face. Chris Jericho looks like a fat clown. It's like they are obsessed with showing the world that they can do stuff that WWE isn't allowed to. To the point where they literally have blood every single week, it's complete overkill. It's like watching a ten year old kid book shows with his wrestling figures. 

I feel like this show has so much potential but every week there are like 3 or 4 things that make me cringe with embarrassment


----------



## Erik.

P Thriller said:


> Am I really supposed to take this show seriously?
> 
> You have your World Champion and his buddies dressed up like Space jam. You have some low life using a pizza cutter on another man's face. Chris Jericho looks like a fat clown. It's like they are obsessed with showing the world that they can do stuff that WWE isn't allowed to. To the point where they literally have blood every single week, it's complete overkill. It's like watching a ten year old kid book shows with his wrestling figures.
> 
> I feel like this show has so much potential but every week there are like 3 or 4 things that make me cringe with embarrassment


I don't think AEW is for you buddy.

And that is okay. Don't beat yourself up over it.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Gage-Jericho was everything I wanted and needed it to be. Gage got to be a slightly toned down TV version of himself and got to see Jericho get carved up by a pizza cutter and take a bump into glass. Perfect. Massive props to Jericho.

Sign me the fuck up for Darby and Punk. Darby was one of Punk's 5 favorites he mentioned a while back along with Starks, Hobbs, Pillman Jr and Jungle Boy so I cant wait to see what they've got lined up if they end up having a longer feuds. Think Darby could really bring out the best both in-ring and promo wise from Punk.

Was bummed that that no good COWARD BAKAHASHI decided to show up right after Mox lost the belt, but Mox's promo later in the show made it all better. Their match, whenever and wherever it happens is gonna be another dream match come to fruition for me.
5-on-5 match was good fun and the entrances were amazing. The extra spotlight during Dark Order's entrance was







Love little details like that. Another heartbreaking loss for the Hangman. Looking forward to seeing how and when they get to Hangman-Omega now.

Really getting into this character for Miro. Another great promo. Poor Shotty Lee is gonna feel the wrath of GOD next week. Hopefully we get some sort of idea soon'ish on who he'll face at All Out.

Black and Cody brawl was alright, with Black murdering Fuego being the highlight. Guy knows how to sell. Should be a great TV match next week. Feel like "House of Black" is foreshadowing a possible Black led group.

so Britt's gonna have some muscle looking after her. Allyssin Kay? Ruby Soho? can't really think of anyone else right now.

FTR-PNP wasn't quite as good as I thought it'd be, but maybe I just need to watch it again. Same with Archer-Hikuleo.


----------



## Sefus12

Erik. said:


> Of course not - I don't watch wrestling because it's real.
> 
> So I don't complain when something like a deathmatch uses props that aren't actually intended to hurt people severely.
> 
> And by following the conversation, like I assume a smart American like yourself has, you'd understand that.


My bad if I misunderstood. Thought you were complaining about AEW’s version of the death match wasn’t real enough. I just didn’t think they could have pushed it much further than they did.

I for one would prefer to not see that again on AEW though don’t have issues with other recent matches (Mox/Archer, IC/Pinnacle, etc). Just think someone like Gage isn’t necessary at this point. Big props to Jericho for doing this at his age though. 🍻👍


----------



## Geeee

La Parka said:


> David Arquette would like a word with you..
> 
> hell even Zack fucking Ryder had a more brutal hardcore match than anything AEW has produced
> View attachment 105269


I mean Cash Wheeler had a grotesque hardway laceration on last night's Dynamite, so if that's what you're looking for Dynamite provided it


----------



## Erik.

Sefus12 said:


> My bad if I misunderstood. Thought you were complaining about AEW’s version of the death match wasn’t real enough. I just didn’t think they could have pushed it much further than they did.
> 
> I for one would prefer to not see that again on AEW though don’t have issues with other recent matches (Mox/Archer, IC/Pinnacle, etc). Just think someone like Gage isn’t necessary at this point. Big props to Jericho for doing this at his age though. 🍻👍


I think there was a bit of misunderstanding there.

I think it looked as good as it could have done on television. It wasn't too violent or bloody, no one got seriously hurt and it's now over and done with.

Like you, I'd rather not see that sort of thing again.


----------



## Geert Wilders

I like that they have FINALLY given Hangman some “cowboy”-esque promos. This is what I’ve been asking for.


----------



## omaroo

Personally thought last week was better but still was a good show tonight.

Opening match was great and found the main event really entertaining even though death matches are not my cup of tea.

Few negatives for me was that Andrades backstage segment. I honestly dont know why they dont have him speak spanish in his promos he comes across more badass whereas when he speaks english it doesnt come across the same way. Just little things that he needs to need to develop his character further.

Also crowd seems pretty poor tonight after the first match which was very unusual.


----------



## rich110991

omaroo said:


> Personally thought last week was better but still was a good show tonight.
> 
> Opening match was great and found the main event really entertaining even though death matches are not my cup of tea.
> 
> Few negatives for me was that Andrades backstage segment. I honestly dont know why they dont have him speak spanish in his promos he comes across more badass whereas when he speaks english it doesnt come across the same way. Just little things that he needs to need to develop his character further.
> 
> Also crowd seems pretty poor tonight after the first match which was very unusual.


I don’t even know what Andrade said, which is a shame


----------



## SevenStarSplash

I thought overall it was a good show. It's obvious AEW didn't want to book a "serious" work rate show but I believe it was a well booked show from top to bottom however watching it through by the time the 6 man tag with Hardy's Team vs Christians team it dragged on just a touch considering we had a multi-man elimination at the beginning of the show, I say that even when I skip matches on the show. 
Only major negative point in storyline is that there was no follow-up on Spears losing his match last week against Jericho, wouldn't MJF be upset with him at least or have Spears apologise to MJF....it's just odd and makes Spears look like a goober but maybe that already happened on one of AEW's online shows which I don't have time to keep up with.


----------



## Jedah

P Thriller said:


> Am I really supposed to take this show seriously?
> 
> You have your World Champion and his buddies dressed up like Space jam. You have some low life using a pizza cutter on another man's face. Chris Jericho looks like a fat clown. It's like they are obsessed with showing the world that they can do stuff that WWE isn't allowed to. To the point where they literally have blood every single week, it's complete overkill. It's like watching a ten year old kid book shows with his wrestling figures.
> 
> I feel like this show has so much potential but every week there are like 3 or 4 things that make me cringe with embarrassment


I thought the Space Jam stuff was brilliant. The entire point of the Elite right now is to cast them as such obnoxious, childish jackasses, and it's working like a charm. Hangman is the most over guy in the company in large part because of it.

Could have done without the death match, I agree.



omaroo said:


> Also crowd seems pretty poor tonight after the first match which was very unusual.


That's why they needed to make the opener the main event. The crowd just spent all its energy on that opener that it wasn't available for most of the rest of the night.

The death match should have opened. I don't know why AEW has this habit of putting the world title out of the main event. When your world champion is wrestling, he should be the main event almost all of the time. Certainly should have been last night.


----------



## Aedubya

3venflow said:


> QT gonna bloody up Tony S in front of his family next week?


Paul Wight making the save


----------



## Aedubya

ripcitydisciple said:


> It just hit me. Paige Van Zant.


What about her? What's this reference to?


----------



## Erik.

"What do you think youre gonna do to me tonight that hasn't been done to me before?"- Nick Gage.

Only for Jericho to hit him with the mist and the Judas Effect - two things Gage hasn't had done to him before.

Simple. Yet effective.


----------



## IronMan8

Another great show. I’m left wanting more AEW

When Rampage starts I might quit WWE altogether for a while.

Too many great things to write a review about or I’ll be here for an hour typing.


----------



## zkorejo

Awesome episode. Loved it start to finish. 

Hangman promo and entrance had me popping for him so hard I felt like a kid. It was so well done. Elite squad entrance was a great contrast to Hangman's "hero" presentation. 

The match was good but really picked up when Silver was eliminated. Seeing Hangman fighting his heart out to prove his worth against the 3 men he thought were his supporters once and now are his biggest detractors, only to lose to them due to their asshole tactics to break him. The story in the last few minutes was very well done. 

Idk how it goes from here but I can't help but feel if they don't do Hangman vs Omega at AO and if Hangman doesn't win, the heat might just start dying out. It's one of those things where the timing seems just right. 

Ricky promo was okay but crowd kind of shat on him. Ricky needs to slow down with delivery a notch. 

FTR vs PnP didn't feel right. The injury maybe kind of had them cut it down to half. They need a rematch. 

Rampage announcement and Darby promo is confirmation on Punk being there at Chicago Rampage show. This is confirmation for me. Punk/Darby feud could be something great. 

Jericho Gage match was amazing. The tube light and glass spots were great for visuals. Jericho lost alot of blood, a bit too much imo. The match felt alot more dangerous than last week's. My first time watching Gage and this guy didn't disappoint.in delivering for what he's famous for, I'm sure it was not even 100% of what he's capable of. Good ending to a good match.


----------



## Chan Hung

The show's main event was an absolute embarrassment for the national audience...definitely not 'elite wrestling' and lower tier garbage. There were a few okay moments like FTR vs Ortiz and Santana but that couldn't save this dud, overall the show was a 5/10.


----------



## zkorejo

Interesting tidbit I forgot to add. Cody was starting another 'Murica promo and Black kicked him right in the face. 

That was a really good indicator that Cody is very self aware.


----------



## 3venflow

Cody should reinforce The Elite after they lose all their gold. And cut a promo about the fans turning against him.

"You fuckers made me do this!"


----------



## Chan Hung

So as predicted, it was reported that it was Jericho's lousy idea to have that cringe match. More evidence he has to fucking go. He also likely fucked over the push of MJF. Jericho's ideas = awful.


----------



## bdon

Chan Hung said:


> So as predicted, it was reported that it was Jericho's lousy idea to have that cringe match. More evidence he has to fucking go. He also likely fucked over the push of MJF. Jericho's ideas = awful.


What cringe match?


----------



## Prosper

Chan Hung said:


> So as predicted, it was reported that it was Jericho's lousy idea to have that cringe match. More evidence he has to fucking go. He also likely fucked over the push of MJF. Jericho's ideas = awful.


MJF is on an upwards trend right now and the Jericho/Gage match was great.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Nice little note i saw on twitter

Kenny tried hitting Hangman with the tag belt as choice 1- callback to their time as champs

then succeeded with the AEW championship in attempt 2

it really is the small things


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Nice little note i saw on twitter
> 
> Kenny tried hitting Hangman with the tag belt as choice 1- callback to their time as champs
> 
> then succeeded with the AEW championship in attempt 2
> 
> it really is the small things


I'd love someone on here to dissect all the small things that AEW does each week that are call backs or small little additions to stories - because they seem to throw these little things in that not many people notice (Isn't entirely an issue, not all wrestling fans are looking out for it), but when you find out, they really do add to it all.

This and the Gage promo alone were two.

Not too related but I love small little teasers they add too, from the Darby Allin promo to MJFs opening lines to Jericho at the end of the show being eerily similar to the lines CM Punk uttered when he started his pipebomb.


----------



## Bubbly2

I thought it was a good show, minus the first match which although 'fun', really did feel like they were trying to put on act to entertain us rather than to beat the other team. But that's just my taste really.



Erik. said:


> Not too related but I love small little teasers they add too, from the Darby Allin promo to MJFs opening lines to Jericho at the end of the show being eerily similar to the lines CM Punk uttered when he started his pipebomb.


That was my reaction when I saw Darby's promo as well.


----------



## Geeee

Bubbly2 said:


> I thought it was a good show, minus the first match which although 'fun', really did feel like they were trying to put on act to entertain us rather than to beat the other team. But that's just my taste really.
> 
> 
> That was my reaction when I saw Darby's promo as well.


See to me it seemed like The Elite were not taking The Dark Order seriously, whereas The Dark Order were doing everything they could to win.


----------



## Geert Wilders

I did not enjoy this show as much as last week. Almost fell asleep during the NJPW match.


----------



## Prized Fighter

I don't come in here often, but seeing AEW top 1 million for the third week in a row, while slightly growing the demo is great to see.


----------



## GothicBohemian

The show opening with that movie tie-in bit of garbage featuring a chaotic 'funny' (ha ha. No.) match had me thinking JR was trying to tell us all something a few weeks ago and that I was watching WWE Dynamite for real. 

Then other stuff happened, including another match where the high point was Luchasaurus tossing three guys over at once (Anyone remember when the crowd chanting Lu-cha-saur-us was kinda ironic and a bit of an insult back in the LU days? I remember.). Sigh. Jim Cornette has a line he loves to use - AEW is creating bad wrestling fans. Watching the crowd reaction during the FTR/Proud and Powerful match versus the way they cheered during the terrible, bad, bad, bad opening match I finally understood what he means. 

But then...

... Tanahashi happened. Hikuleo and Archer turned out to be not amazing but still pretty good. Thunder Rosa was there. And then I saw an actual deathmatch on national American television. A deathmatch. With a hot crowd. And with Nick Fucking Gage. And some Painmaker dude who looks like he should be Luthor's tag partner Jericho. And a pizza cutter. Jericho must have lost his mind but I'm ok with that because I'm bloodthirsty and I enjoy watching nutters smash light tubes over each other, and if the nut bleeding all over himself due to his own stupidity in having this sort of match at this stage in his career happens to be Jericho then all the better. Long live real garbage wrestling. 

Thanks for giving me what I like mixed in with, er, other stuff, AEW.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Yeah not impressed with the show at all. I'm a big Kenny fan but the garbage of him and the Bucks and co in Basketball getup for the first match was just dumb. Not liking this goofy side of him which appears to be getting worse.

FTR vs Santana and Ortiz was really good, props to them. Got the impression they had to change something or end quickly when Harwood got cut on his arm.

The best part of the night was probably Darby Allin alluding to Punk with the best of the world line. That was really clever and well done.

The deathmatch was what it was. It doesn't take any talent to go out and smash people with light tubes and pizza cutters. Has no place on TV wrestling IMO.


----------



## La Parka

Erik. said:


> The scars on his head tell me he blades far too deep for a more crimson looking mask.
> 
> Blading isn't fake whatever way you spin it. Jericho literally bladed last night.
> 
> Damn wrestling for not being real ey.


Wrestling is suppose to LOOK real.

Hardcore matches have been done without looking completely fake. The appeal of a hardcore match is to feature a real element of danger. Page and Darby was a good example of a real looking modern hardcore match because they did have elements of danger involved. Gage and Jericho looked incredibly safe and if you take away the element of danger you are left with Nick Gage (who can’t wrestle) and Chris Jericho (who shouldn’t wrestle)

Personally I don’t think these kinds of matches have much of a place in modern day wrestling. Back in the 90s and early 00s you had chair shots to the head, massive cuts and crazy high flying stunts.

Most of the spots have been done before and the effects of shots to the head are obviously not going to be cool when we know so much about head injuries.


----------



## Erik.

La Parka said:


> Wrestling is suppose to LOOK real.
> 
> Hardcore matches have been done without looking completely fake. The appeal of a hardcore match is to feature a real element of danger. Page and Darby was a good example of a real looking modern hardcore match because they did have elements of danger involved. Gage and Jericho looked incredibly safe and if you take away the element of danger you are left with Nick Gage (who can’t wrestle) and Chris Jericho (who shouldn’t wrestle)
> 
> Personally I don’t think these kinds of matches have much of a place in modern day wrestling. Back in the 90s and early 00s you had chair shots to the head, massive cuts and crazy high flying stunts.
> 
> Most of the spots have been done before and the effects of shots to the head are obviously not going to be cool when we know so much about head injuries.


Wrestling is.

Hardcore matches obviously aren't - they're supposed to shock you or entertain you by any means necessary. 

Plenty of people were entertained last night. You've already told me the match wasn't for you - so I am not entirely sure why we're still having this discussion. I've agreed that I don't think they have much place. Back in the 90s and 00s, they were just as much of a work as they are today, except it felt a bit more fresh due to how vanilla wrestling was in the years and decades prior. 

Onwards to the next Dynamite.


----------



## zorori

I was more into the main event than anything else. So it did it's job, AEW need to be careful they don't do such matches all the time. I still think a Hardcore title would work though.



DZ Crew said:


> I love how almost any criticism of AEW is usually met with being called a wwe schill. I commend AEW when they do something right, I shit on them when they put garbage like this on or give guys like Pockets a world title match. I do the same when wwe puts on bad segments. I criticize because I expect better, especially when guys like Jericho know better.


I advise you don't go on reddit then 🤣 aewofficial is far, far worse than here.



PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Can Excalibur fuck off from commentary and just go with JR and Tony? I couldn't think of a worse commentator outside of maybe Byron Saxton, hell give Taz the spot.


I'd be up for Taz, he's the only reason I watch Dark. Hopefully we get to have him on Rampage. It'll be interesting who they pick for that commentary team.


----------



## thorn123

Final thoughts … I want to see more of haku’s son - oozing X factor. And Archer needs a major title. Both are gold.


----------



## Aedubya

Back to its 'usual' 2340 slot on ITV4 tonight


----------



## zorori

Aedubya said:


> Back to its 'usual' 2340 slot on ITV4 tonight


Ah the usual brutal time slots for wrestling in the UK. Even during the NWO/Attitude areas coverage was garbage.

Get Fite if you can.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Haku's son looks like basically like a tall little boy. Looks not intimidating at all.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

crowd actually booed cody when he hit Black back lol

both the IWGP and the christian jurassic matches were too short imo. should have just had one of them this week.


----------



## 3venflow

Zelina Vega (visiting her husband) and Brody King (NJPW/ROH guy) were both backstage at Fight for the Fallen.


----------

